# Obsession release!



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Any other details that you can share?


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Tagged with questions


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing other than what I posted.

Angela told Ray, my friend, they needed to push their release date up.

Excited I am!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Right on, been waiting for this.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Last release I am really looking forward to. Been wanting this one for a while.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Last release I am really looking forward to. Been wanting this one for a while.


Yeah me too.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Not sure about the entire line up coming out. I was told one bow would be released next week. They've been cutting risers for some time now.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Prediction...

Bow VERY similar to Evo with 5.5" brace height. IBO 361


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Oilfield archer (Oct 20, 2013)

man I cant stand it. been holding off on buying a evo , just waiting to see whats in store for 2015. regardless , I will be ordering a 2015 or the evolution.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Same here...been waiting!!


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also been holding off, either going to be the new obsession or the new xcentric, already have the 2014 evolution


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I love all bows! I am jacked to see this new release!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

My friend Ray at Willow River Outdoors in Deer Park Wi will have one in stock next week to test drive.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

There has to be a dealer out there or a rep that wants to throw out some "teaser" info.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Probe 97 said:


> There has to be a dealer out there or a rep that wants to throw out some "teaser" info.


Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


Has nothing to do with comparing it to a bowtech at all. Obsession bows speak for themselves, best bow I've ever shot to date. And the stormy finishes are just an added bonus that puts them over the top.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


You sir, have my attention!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Probe 97 said:


> Has nothing to do with comparing it to a bowtech at all. Obsession bows speak for themselves, best bow I've ever shot to date. And the stormy finishes are just an added bonus that puts them over the top.


I think that was your hint lol


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> You sir, have my attention!


Mine too


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


Are we talking actual speeds or listed speeds?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

don't know what it is yet, but Im ordering TWO...one for each hand!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

chaded said:


> Are we talking actual speeds or listed speeds?


Valid!

I'd like to know too??!!??

Ata or are we talking ibo?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

chaded said:


> Are we talking actual speeds or listed speeds?


considering I have an rpm and an evo at the exact same specs, I would bet on the obsession coming closer to its ibo than the bow tech. I like both companies, but the two bows I have are rated to be seven feet difference in speed yet mine are only two feet difference.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> I think that was your hint lol


By all means, please drop me more hints then!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

13bonatter69 said:


> considering I have an rpm and an evo at the exact same specs, I would bet on the obsession coming closer to its ibo than the bow tech. I like both companies, but the two bows I have are rated to be seven feet difference in speed yet mine are only two feet difference.


If they can get there actual speed up over 360fps combined with the smooth draw of the Evo, I will without a doubt purchase one.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> If they can get there actual speed up over 360fps combined with the smooth draw of the Evo, I will without a doubt purchase one.


Guess we'll see in a week.....


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

We will know soon!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Mr.On said:


> We will know soon!


Yeah let me know how that works out lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> Yeah let me know how that works out lol


Say what?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Any idea on what day next week. I'm very intrigued.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> Any idea on what day next week. I'm very intrigued.


I'll try and find out.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Probe 97 said:


> There has to be a dealer out there or a rep that wants to throw out some "teaser" info.


Not happening.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


Just like the knightmare was faster than the Insanity???....💩


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Kevin knows bows! Period.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


Don't you mean rpm 350
Lol


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

X-file said:


> Don't you mean rpm 350
> Lol


Lol now that's funny!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> Lol now that's funny!


Just had to put that in there to be funny.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Like the "hint" I herd from a very respectable source a month back that its faster than the evo and will hit its listed ibo.No new news but i believe the man that told me.Wont be in the market either way but hopefully it will keep the same desired draw that so many like about the evo and phoenix.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ive got money down on mine already.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Is it called the XCENTRIC. ..?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

creed dave said:


> Lmao


He craps on every thread that isn't a bow tech thread. Don't worry about him, he can't help it. Im sure he has moved on to some Mathews thread starting crap with those guys by now.


----------



## Trevor02TA (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it called the EXCENTRIC

^^^^now that's funny!!! ^^^


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

apamambax said:


> Is it called the XCENTRIC. ..?


Another DANG good bow, I have two of them right now along with the Evolution and Rpm, but I must admit I like the EVO better than all the others put together....lol
I will give the Xcentric one thing, IT will definitely hit IBO


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

chaded said:


> Are we talking actual speeds or listed speeds?


That's a silly question. It will be for sure listed higher but will actually hit the Evolution rated speed.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Its called the Obsentric!!!


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


If this is true and on a 6" brace height, it will definitely be impressive. Hopefully it's not a sub 6"BH.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

BlackRiverHA said:


> Total bs pal. Proven a on record that obsession doesn't come close to ibo, Bowtech does.


Yea! You tell em buddy! Lol..


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

X-file said:


> Don't you mean rpm 350
> Lol


The one I shot was rpm 345. Hehe. Is till shot great. Not really it shot 232. That was at 65 lb cam set at 26.5 and a 551 gn arrow. It was nice to shoot. 



I'm waiting to see the new obsession bows. Only problem no dealer close


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to it. Hard to top the phoenix.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

This thread is getting good.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Mathias said:


> Looking forward to it. Hard to top the phoenix.


Here, here!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm excited too, I've never shot an obsession but I plan on it very very soon ! That being said I'm a fella that likes to shoot all bows and whatever I enjoy shooting, I've shot PSE,PARKER,MARTIN,BOWTECH,ELITE etc. And for someone to stir the pot just because their a bowtech fanboy doesn't help the rest of us guys that aren't here to troll that actually enjoy bowtech bows. I know this is an obsession thread guys but that bugs me, Us bowtech guys have a hard enough time as is even when we don't g trolling threads stirring the pot without guys making trouble for us as is. 

Ok rant over. So anyone got any specs or any details at all on new obsessions ? I really want to try a Phoenix (thanks Tom and Shane !) I'll have my wife call you fellas when I end up pulling the trigger on one when she's nagging my ear why I got another bow haha


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

My hope is for a shoot thru binary cam system and riser target bow.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

soonerboy said:


> My hope is for a shoot thru binary cam system and riser target bow.


My dealer told me they will come up with shoot thru riser for 2015 line up. I was looking at the Obssesion bows and told him I wish they make shoot thru and then when he told me "wait till 2015 line up then because they will release one" he better be right :wink:


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

BlackRiverHA said:


> Total bs pal. Proven a on record that obsession doesn't come close to ibo, Bowtech does.


Ammmm didn't the Evolution win the FASTEST bow of the year?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolute Archer said:


> Ammmm didn't the Evolution win the FASTEST bow of the year?


I think your mistaken...


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

enkriss said:


> I think your mistaken...
> 
> View attachment 2082074


I hate to say it, but I no longer believe anything Field and Stream publishes.


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just spoke with Dennis @ Obsession and according to him they are not releasing anything next week.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

bry240 said:


> I just spoke with Dennis @ Obsession and according to him they are not releasing anything next week.


Bingo. Just spoke to them as well.


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dennis also informed me that the Evolution and Phoenix will remain in the lineup for 2105. Whatever they are coming out with for 2015, I would think from a marketing standpoint would have to be something a little different spec wise from those 2 bows. Otherwise why leave them in the lineup? What I took from our conversation is they are expanding their offerings for 2015 and that nothing was being replaced.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want to see the info for 2015 just as soon as it's available, you need to follow and like the Obsession Bows FaceBook page. That's where the info will be first available to the public.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

I heard SOME made IBO...if their cam system is anything like the 2013 Elite pulse it will easiler make speeds within the advertised Ibo range...with LOTS OF playing I was able to squeak out a few more...the last 5-10fps or so of the advertised speeds are probably left for the getting but dealers dont have the time to mess with them that much to get it...most people don't play with them that much....I dont want a bow that is that touchy with speeds...a little string or csble settling and oh I just lost 10fps...now my sight in is mega off at 60ytds


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

chenashot said:


> Bingo. Just spoke to them as well.


Very interesting! My dealer spoke with Angela and she said he will have the new bow next week.

I'm all ears on this one!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe I heard wrong. If so, major egg on my face!


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Great bows, looking forward to see the 2015s


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> Very interesting! My dealer spoke with Angela and she said he will have the new bow next week.
> 
> I'm all ears on this one!


To be clear, the shoot through bow is coming before the ATA show. That very well could be what he is receiving as they have already been cutting risers on those for some time. They even have pics out. As far as the speed bows, or new hunting bows. Nothing until January.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Lookin great!


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a order in place for the new Shoot Through bow as we speak :banana:...hopefully I should have pricing & delivery info in the next couple of weeks 
Haven't been this excited since I sneaked my first Playboy into the bathroom when I was a kid !!! :wink:


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, we need to get some clarification here. Are they going to be released next week? Somebody has to has some answers, come on you select few OB guys let us know.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Probe 97 said:


> Ok, we need to get some clarification here. Are they going to be released next week? Somebody has to has some answers, come on you select few OB guys let us know.


yeah, been dealing with John (breathn) for a while and did not think for a minute they wouldn't be out before January. if they aren't coming out until January, I'm out and moving on.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> yeah, been dealing with John (breathn) for a while and did not think for a minute they wouldn't be out before January. if they aren't coming out until January, I'm out and moving on.


I'm afraid that may be a lot of guys. I've been trying to get Dennis to give a release date. But I know their bows are worth the wait!


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

I spent the Day with Dennis at the Obsession Factory today.. He heard about this Thread. There is NO release planned yet... Just rumor that isn't true!!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Worth the wait yes, but wait till when?


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

genohuh said:


> I spent the Day with Dennis at the Obsession Factory today.. He heard about this Thread. There is NO release planned yet... Just rumor that isn't true!!


Thanks genohuh, that's all I wanted to know.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

But!!!! Its gonna be an amazing 2015 well worth the wait!!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

LoL. ..it's a cliff hanger for sure...


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

It won't be as long as you think.. But not next week


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

We'll get back to this thread in January or February. .....


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

if I had to guess it will be less than a month but more than a week, if that helps


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bro.betterley said:


> if I had to guess it will be less than a month but more than a week, if that helps


;-)


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

I am just guessing I don't want anyone to think I'm speaking as if I'm in the know, but that's my guess and I'm sticking to it


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

It will have to take the same draw ect plus 360 fps plus to even make me blink a eye at replacing me evo.And i don't think i will but will say a good source said "it will meet and exeed the evos ibo".Im more than happy with the specs Breathn got out of my evo so either way I'll look but not in the market for 2015.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> It will have to take the same draw ect plus 360 fps plus to even make me blink a eye at replacing me evo.And i don't think i will but will say a good source said "it will meet and exeed the evos ibo".Im more than happy with the specs Breathn got out of my evo so either way I'll look but not in the market for 2015.


The draw cycle is pretty darn good on the Evo!! 

It will be tough to top.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man I wanna shoot one of those so bad lol.. You guys are killing me..and my wallet...


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Little off topic but why do people that shoot- boast and brag about a bow KS designed wether it " came out after he left the company or not" and then bash him and what ever company that he is with now it's just stupid . That cam that's on you BT is what he was putting out 5-8 years ago


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr.On said:


> The draw cycle is pretty darn good on the Evo!!
> 
> It will be tough to top.


Evo draw dam near pulls itself! Lol Lil stiff at first wich is good than all down hill! I actually said out loud first few draws "holy ****!".Just my liking in a draw cycle stiff up front and smooth threw out actually makes me smile every time i pull her back.Then you hit a solid brick wall and my desired 83% let off with a great valley that is perfect not elite huge but not hoyt, pse ready to go if your not hard on her tell she breaks.And valley and let off can be set any way you like it.

Add a great grip good looks and great balance and quieter than a church mouse and ya got the evo.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Best part of Obsession is how the bow lets down. Draw, shot, most bows are the same for the most part. KS does good things, but obviously you feel a bit dirty using his stuff. Having shot Oregon, elite, and obsession I understand compromising what is right for a nice bow, other areas of life to be righteous in...


----------



## HoGGy (Oct 29, 2014)

bloodyboots said:


> Little off topic but why do people that shoot- boast and brag about a bow KS designed wether it " came out after he left the company or not" and then bash him and what ever company that he is with now it's just stupid . That cam that's on you BT is what he was putting out 5-8 years ago


Couldn't agree more. I'm an Aussie and know almost nothing about the man.... But anyone can see the industry has benefitted from this man's work, and should be thankful for his achievements and development. It's easy to just be an ignorant dealer and carry on behind a keyboard. How many new products have you designed and created BlackRiverHA? And what a small company like Obsession Bows have done is truly incredible. :icon_salut:


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont understand what his major beef with Kevin is anyways. I know if I had that much beef with someone, I would try to go find the man and settle it. Maybe thats what he needs to do with Kevin, hunt him down and take care of whats bothering him. Personally, I believe Kevin is definitely one of the best bow designers in the world. As for the shenanigans that he pulled some time back, I know nothing about any of that. I just know some people say they got burned for some cash, and if thats so, I don't blame them for not liking the guy. However, he is still DAMN good at designing bows, like him or not! Face it two of the most talked about bow companies at the moment are Obsession and Xpedition, so there you go. 
As for The other guy on here, you should quit with all the snide Kevin remarks, that is unless you want to try to hook up with him and make them to his face! lol


----------



## xXDaveyJonesXx (Sep 1, 2014)

Gawd DANG some of you guys can ruin a wet dream around here! About every thread on progress and updates on an Obsession Bow thread I've tried to look into since I decided to join this place has been completely derailed, dragged through the mud and flooded with petty dramatics. If you think you have a case against them for whatever reason, take it offline and consult the Better Business Bureau to get it lined out. If you have no case and you're talking just to talk, do us all a favor and get back to The Real Housewives of New Jersey or whatever it is you do when you're not turning this place into a circus. I'm surprised moderators don't shut that kind of business down around here more often. I saw one instance in the past where they had to. Don't you realize how ridiculous that is? Aren't you embarrassed?? It was that kind of talk that had me thinking twice about checking into Obsession when I was lurking around here. And you know what, I'm so glad I didn't let it sway me, because they make a helluva product that they stand by 110%. If your drama managed to cost them any business at any point, the customer's lost out at LEAST as much as Dennis and the guys at OB. A real shame.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont get it..kevin filed bankruptcy and obviously a few people had bows that were paid for, but not yet delivered and they got confiscated....thats what happens when a company goes bankrupt....Ive heard it said so msny times that he needs to stay out of business and just stick to designing bows ,but when he does that the company he designs for gets bashed......if you cant be a man about it go cry to your mom not on ARCHERY TALK.....


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

There will be a pretty high demand for the 2015 line up and Dennis knows wait times have been problematic in the past. He is just making sure he will be able to deliver a good product in a reasonable amount of time so he is getting all his ducks in a row. I don't know the final plans for all of the 2015 line up but I've heard the tentative plans. They could change of course. Obsession and at least 3 other machine shops have been working on the 2015 stuff for a while now. Dennis wants the roll out of the first 2015 model to go as smooth as possible.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Guess will see in January or February all of them, shame they won't be released to the public now like the other companies have done.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes with indoor season already starting I need a target bow. I can't wait until January and then who knows how long to get the bow. I will buy now from what is available now. A probable lost sale for Obsession. I love my Addiction but I need an indoor bow.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

First off, I never said it would be January or any other Date. Some of the other Companies come out early but then have issues. Dennis makes 100% sure you guys are getting the best!! No issues!! I can't comment on what I saw but WOW its gonna be worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Bt has always waited till the ATA to drop their bows except this year and it only hyped them more!?! So not sure what the beef if with the smaller company waiting till their in a position to offer the new model(s) especially after the ground swell of orders that had them behind this. Also it was mostly finishers on the lag time all those custom color combos and all that. But it is not really financially feasible to only run a brand new top to bottom bow design like evolution and Phoenix for one year maybe some tweeks but I doubt it. It will be a target bow we all know that we've seen the shoot thru riser pics and might do something on sniper and I heard some changes on the addiction.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

The ATA show is January 8th-10th, so if they get shown at the show then figure a few weeks at least to be released to everyone else and delaers. And if all goes well and ordering is available in mid January, I figure a few weeks(fingers crossed) wait time which would put a bow arriving Feburary/March. But I'm sure people will be excited once they get released and available for ordering. Alot of people would have liked to been able to order now to have and get setup for indoor and late season archery hunting.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

Wait times in 2015 will be ALOT faster. Dennis has bought more CNC Machines to keep up with the demand...


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm still sticking with realistically February/March, hopefully it's not until April to have one in hands. But I'm sure the select few will have there's in January.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

TheScOuT said:


> Par for the course when BlackRiver joins any thread. Cause we all know his beloved Bowtech has done so well...last year people were still waiting for bows in May and June. At least when you wait for an Obsession it will be a good bow without all the issues.


Without all the issues? Really? My evolution didn't make IBO. Had to send it back for the cams eating the string a couple times and The cable slide kept coming apart. It was a nice bow but you say obsession has no issues because they certainly do.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

Obsession is NOT releasing their Bows on Facebook first.... I can assure you of that.. I'm sure A Bow will have a issue at times. I meant issues that plague a Bow line.. Not just 1 single Bow at times


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW Elite updated their website First. Then it hit fb. Just like Mathews did... Its actually a great idea. But the Web site will actually be the first place to release. Then fb will get hammered


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Probe 97 said:


> I think somebody has to chime in and degrade every thread that has to do with Kevin or something he was involved in. Anymore it's like these people see a certain bow brand in the title and decide to ruin it.


Couldnt agree more


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> There will be a pretty high demand for the 2015 line up and Dennis knows wait times have been problematic in the past. He is just making sure he will be able to deliver a good product in a reasonable amount of time so he is getting all his ducks in a row. I don't know the final plans for all of the 2015 line up but I've heard the tentative plans. They could change of course. Obsession and at least 3 other machine shops have been working on the 2015 stuff for a while now. Dennis wants the roll out of the first 2015 model to go as smooth as possible.


3 different machine shops? Really? 3 different outcomes? Heck, not sure why they don't just get Xpedition to make the risers for them, it's the same riser??


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

BlackRiverHA said:


> 3 different machine shops? Really? 3 different outcomes? Heck, not sure why they don't just get Xpedition to make the risers for them, it's the same riser??


Isn't there a Bowtech thread you can go ruin, I think everyone is getting tired of your comments anymore!


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't care about speed.....I would just like to see a lighter bow.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

chenashot said:


> To be clear, the shoot through bow is coming before the ATA show. That very well could be what he is receiving as they have already been cutting risers on those for some time. They even have pics out. As far as the speed bows, or new hunting bows. Nothing until January.


That riser has a problem. There is a reason the bottom of everyone else's windows aren't flat. Its going to be hard into your knuckle, easy to torque and a challenge to stabilize. JMHO.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> That riser has a problem. There is a reason the bottom of everyone else's windows aren't flat. Its going to be hard into your knuckle, easy to torque and a challenge to stabilize. JMHO.


Very good point


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

BlackRiverHA said:


> 3 different machine shops? Really? 3 different outcomes? Heck, not sure why they don't just get Xpedition to make the risers for them, it's the same riser??


Dumbest statement on this thread! Congrats


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

The 2015 launch will be on Facebook!!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Facebook, website, ATA, we know.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Sep 1, 2009)

Waiting.......


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys if you can't keep this thread clean and knock off the personal attacks it will be removed. If you dont like obsession then just move along and don't post in it


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Predator said:


> Wow! Happened to open this to see if there was any news on the release and what I found was a waste of my time reading this page - some people need to grow up and get back on topic - stop the personal attacks and criticisms already!


Agree totally! It's just a shame that you can't post a thread without BlackRiverHA totally degrading it.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I used to wear obsession in high school.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Probe 97 said:


> Agree totally! It's just a shame that you can't post a thread without BlackRiverHA totally degrading it.


i like to support AT supporting retailers but he has made it to the top of my do not deal with list.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

genohuh said:


> The 2015 launch will be on Facebook!!


Just let us know if you hear anything else genohuh, appreciate the heads up.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

Probe 97 said:


> Just let us know if you hear anything else genohuh, appreciate the heads up.


Will do


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Obsession IMO is not that similar to the Strothers line of bows. Kevin hasn't been part of that for a few years. IMO the obsession Phoenix is bow of the year, best bow I've shot in 30 years of archery


----------



## springer01 (Sep 28, 2004)

creed dave said:


> Obsession IMO is not that similar to the Strothers line of bows. Kevin hasn't been part of that for a few years. IMO the obsession Phoenix is bow of the year, best bow I've shot in 30 years of archery


Ok thanks! Wasn't sure if there was some similarities or not. If I get one it is probably going to be a purchase without being able to try one as there isn't a dealer close to me. I shot Mathews for years, owned a couple of Bowtech for a little bit, had a Martin for a bit too. I like pretty much everything about my Infinity better when compared past bows and from what I have read and videos I've seen thinking I would really like an Obsession.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

GenoHuh... must have been You that Dennis was getting off the phone with me to give a tour. I heard similar from him, that the bows are still being worked up. He didn't say anything about any new bow release next week to me. But, what he DID say is that the risers and limbs are all sorted for the Shoot-Thru target bow. They're finishing cutting the first few batches of cams for it. I have had one on order since I was able to... being that my circumstances are somewhat unique... I won't say a bunch of dates. But, I WILL say that, so far they seem to be on track with getting the bow to me near the timeframe I was told.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

springer01 said:


> Ok thanks! Wasn't sure if there was some similarities or not. If I get one it is probably going to be a purchase without being able to try one as there isn't a dealer close to me. I shot Mathews for years, owned a couple of Bowtech for a little bit, had a Martin for a bit too. I like pretty much everything about my Infinity better when compared past bows and from what I have read and videos I've seen thinking I would really like an Obsession.


Trust me you wont be disappointed in a evo or its longer bh brother the phoenix ordering sight unseen. Ive tried and owned allot of bows too many in most people's eyes and never shot one i liked more than my evo.Just my opinion but most that have shot one agree.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Troll posts removed.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

creed dave said:


> Obsession IMO is not that similar to the Strothers line of bows. Kevin hasn't been part of that for a few years. IMO the obsession Phoenix is bow of the year, best bow I've shot in 30 years of archery


I would agree about there being quite a bit of difference between the 2 lines of bows. 

The Phoenix is one of the most impressive bows I have ever shot.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Lets get this back on topic. So when do we get to them !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Double S said:


> Troll posts removed.


Thank you!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Double S said:


> Troll posts removed.


Thanks man:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## HoGGy (Oct 29, 2014)

Double S said:


> Troll posts removed.


Faith in AT - Restored!


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

CarbonWarrior said:


> GenoHuh... must have been You that Dennis was getting off the phone with me to give a tour. I heard similar from him, that the bows are still being worked up. He didn't say anything about any new bow release next week to me. But, what he DID say is that the risers and limbs are all sorted for the Shoot-Thru target bow. They're finishing cutting the first few batches of cams for it. I have had one on order since I was able to... being that my circumstances are somewhat unique... I won't say a bunch of dates. But, I WILL say that, so far they seem to be on track with getting the bow to me near the timeframe I was told.


Yes it was me.. All I can say is 2015 is gonna be amazing


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree ,15 will be good yr for obsession crew.I am glad to see them release a little late..gives dealers chance to get red of 14s


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Ready to see what they got for 15.....a obsession bow in natural is on the list.....


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

For those of you wanting an Obsession soon then order a 2014. The new bows will be released at the ATA show and it will be February or March before you get your hands on your 2015. They are worth the wait but if you need one soon don't wait go ahead and order one now. It will be three to four months before your bow will arrive after ordering. I get asked this a lot and thought I would share.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

cgs1967 said:


> For those of you wanting an Obsession soon then order a 2014. The new bows will be released at the ATA show and it will be February or March before you get your hands on your 2015. They are worth the wait but if you need one soon don't wait go ahead and order one now. It will be three to four months before your bow will arrive after ordering. I get asked this a lot and thought I would share.


I'm confused, how can I pre-order a 2015 when I don't know what is coming out


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

cgs1967 said:


> For those of you wanting an Obsession soon then order a 2014. The new bows will be released at the ATA show and it will be February or March before you get your hands on your 2015. They are worth the wait but if you need one soon don't wait go ahead and order one now. It will be three to four months before your bow will arrive after ordering. I get asked this a lot and thought I would share.


One, possibly two bows will be released prior to the ATA and it won't be February or March on those models.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

So you know for a fact there will be one or two released and will have time to order and get in our hands by Feb.? I need one for a hunt the first week of March. And not to be a smart ***** but how do YOU know this ?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

No winter league with a new obsession this year


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm hoping their flagship speed bow will be one of the ones released early......


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Im really hoping we can get our hands on the new target rig before winter league. Im without a target rig and don't want to buy something else only to sale it to get the new Obsession.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

apamambax said:


> Is it called the XCENTRIC. ..?


Lol!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

cgs1967 said:


> For those of you wanting an Obsession soon then order a 2014. The new bows will be released at the ATA show and it will be February or March before you get your hands on your 2015. They are worth the wait but if you need one soon don't wait go ahead and order one now. It will be three to four months before your bow will arrive after ordering. I get asked this a lot and thought I would share.


it is BS like this that really makes a guy wonder. we have numerous "dealers" on here stating clearly different timelines for OB release of 2015 bows and when you would get one in your hand. *CLEARLY* not all of you can be correct....................


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't believe the shoot thru will be available for the indoor leagues this year.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

August 1 release dates would be way better for the sales of both hunting and target bow.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cross off one more day on the calendar, how many more to go.....


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bullhound said:


> it is BS like this that really makes a guy wonder. we have numerous "dealers" on here stating clearly different timelines for OB release of 2015 bows and when you would get one in your hand. *CLEARLY* not all of you can be correct....................


I'm not speaking for other dealers. I am a dealer and just wanted to speak truthful and hopefully help some on here. I am speaking from experience and I know how long it has taken from order to arrival. Some may state different time lines but I tell it like it is.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

cgs1967 said:


> I'm not speaking for other dealers. I am a dealer and just wanted to speak truthful and hopefully help some on here. I am speaking from experience and I know how long it has taken from order to arrival. Some may state different time lines but I tell it like it is.


well you clearly state, as if FACT, that the new bows will not be released until the ATA show. You clearly state that bows will it will be 3-4 months after ordering before a person gets their bow. I don't know about others, but if you are stating *facts*, I am out and I believe many others would be as well. If bows are not released until January, and you state 3-4 months before delivery, well, March April is waaaay different than what many have been lead to believe. Your comments made here, if not accurate, will drive many folks away from OB, in my opinion, rather than help those people, or OB.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> well you clearly state, as if FACT, that the new bows will not be released until the ATA show. You clearly state that bows will it will be 3-4 months after ordering before a person gets their bow. I don't know about others, but if you are stating *facts*, I am out and I believe many others would be as well. If bows are not released until January, and you state 3-4 months before delivery, well, March April is waaaay different than what many have been lead to believe. Your comments made here, if not accurate, will drive many folks away from OB, in my opinion, rather than help those people, or OB.


Well if you look at the history he is not far off. You order a bow and are told 3-4 weeks. Then you get the 2 more weeks line every 2 weeks. By the time you finally get the bow you waited 12-16 weeks... Been there ... Done that ... Several times...


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

cgs1967 said:


> I'm not speaking for other dealers. I am a dealer and just wanted to speak truthful and hopefully help some on here. I am speaking from experience and I know how long it has taken from order to arrival. Some may state different time lines but I tell it like it is.


Not saying you're wrong, I'm just not sure you can extrapolate 2014 to 2015. OB had no idea how popular their bows would be let alone their stormy camo options. This has caused some crazy delays but I think it is wrong to say they aren't working on ways to address it in 2015. I have heard rumors that they are and any good business would. I am sure they understand better than you or I what 4-6 month wait times would mean. I have a really hard time thinking they aren't addressing this. Plus not all bows are the long wait times being mentioned. That seems to be the crazy camo combos and some of the less popular camo's. Seems to be expected to some extent. 

On a side bar, I do think clients and potential clients need to be understanding of what OB has brought to the table, that nobody else has, and appreciate that fact and be willing to show some patience. Not only do they have one of the best bow lines on the market as far as performance and shoot-ability but they also have an incredible customization program THAT THEY DON'T CHARGE FOR! let me repeat, THEY DON'T CHARGE EXTRA FOR! CRAZY GOOD DEAL FOR US! To be honest I don't know how they do it financially or logistically. With the anodizing of cams and riser camo's and all of the many color combinations the logistics of trying to figure out when and how to get every batch fit in and done on time must be crazy! Oh yeah and they have a fully transferable warranty. Anyway my point is simply that they are doing things that we consumers have been asking for for years and years and there are going to be some growing pains but I am really glad to they are making a go at this. Much appreciated from this archer.

Scot


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes yes yes ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Well if you look at the history he is not far off. You order a bow and are told 3-4 weeks. Then you get the 2 more weeks line every 2 weeks. By the time you finally get the bow you waited 12-16 weeks... Been there ... Done that ... Several times...


fully understood. But it is possible that OB has learned from the past and is actually taking steps to alleviate those long waits you are talking about. If they are actually better prepared with the 2015 line, and are not releasing yet to make certain they don't have those long wait times, dealers telling potential customers that they *WILL *be waiting 3-4 months after ordering, is doing nothing but hurting OB, and any customer that wants one of their bows. I don't know what wait times will be like. I'd sure like to know from OB, just in case I want one.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Crossed another day off the calander, getting closer!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Just crossed another day here too, for New Breed.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bullhound said:


> fully understood. But it is possible that OB has learned from the past and is actually taking steps to alleviate those long waits you are talking about. If they are actually better prepared with the 2015 line, and are not releasing yet to make certain they don't have those long wait times, dealers telling potential customers that they *WILL *be waiting 3-4 months after ordering, is doing nothing but hurting OB, and any customer that wants one of their bows. I don't know what wait times will be like. I'd sure like to know from OB, just in case I want one.


Obsession bows were taking time because of the suppliers getting busy and holding them up. They worked extra shifts this past year to get bows produced but with all of the color options and slow suppliers it was not their fault. I can only share what history has shown and I cant see the future. What will hurt Obsession is someone coming on here stating unrealistic lead times. The customers I have sold bows to have been patient and appreciated the fact that I am honest with lead times. I'm very excited about Obsession this year and I hope the lead times are less than they have been too.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

ElkFetish said:


> Not saying you're wrong, I'm just not sure you can extrapolate 2014 to 2015. OB had no idea how popular their bows would be let alone their stormy camo options. This has caused some crazy delays but I think it is wrong to say they aren't working on ways to address it in 2015. I have heard rumors that they are and any good business would. I am sure they understand better than you or I what 4-6 month wait times would mean. I have a really hard time thinking they aren't addressing this. Plus not all bows are the long wait times being mentioned. That seems to be the crazy camo combos and some of the less popular camo's. Seems to be expected to some extent.
> 
> On a side bar, I do think clients and potential clients need to be understanding of what OB has brought to the table, that nobody else has, and appreciate that fact and be willing to show some patience. Not only do they have one of the best bow lines on the market as far as performance and shoot-ability but they also have an incredible customization program THAT THEY DON'T CHARGE FOR! let me repeat, THEY DON'T CHARGE EXTRA FOR! CRAZY GOOD DEAL FOR US! To be honest I don't know how they do it financially or logistically. With the anodizing of cams and riser camo's and all of the many color combinations the logistics of trying to figure out when and how to get every batch fit in and done on time must be crazy! Oh yeah and they have a fully transferable warranty. Anyway my point is simply that they are doing things that we consumers have been asking for for years and years and there are going to be some growing pains but I am really glad to they are making a go at this. Much appreciated from this archer.
> 
> Scot


Great post! Obsession, grew a lot this past year and everyone needs to remember they are basically getting a custom bow. All the color options, cam colors, string colors, etc. Those that waited for their bows are very happy. I have not had one customer that hasn't loved their new Obsession. I agree with your post.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm hoping to be playing with the new one shortly!!!


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

You got guys shooting with Switchbacks and many other older great bows. I think we all be fine. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just take it day by day, and say your prayers. But I'm pretty sure some VIP dealer will show theirs off prior to any release. So stay tuned......


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

I had the opportunity to shoot the 2015 Obsession line. The 2015 line will introduce some "new" but not "revolutionary" designs. 

I think the increase in the speeds of the "new" models will be a surprise....as will the new ADSL.

I believe they have a model for any and all archery enthusiasts.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

LSUSC said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot the 2015 Obsession line. The 2015 line will introduce some "new" but not "revolutionary" designs.
> 
> I think the increase in the speeds of the "new" models will be a surprise....as will the new ADSL.
> 
> I believe they have a model for any and all archery enthusiasts.


I knew it wouldn't be long before we got a teaser. Thanks Mr S


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Some accurate posts on here. There is a 4 axis Haas sitting on the loading dock waiting to be delivered right now. That will double Obsession's in house machining. Wait times will be better but demand will determine how long the wait times are. When you quadruple sales, that is a wonderful thing but it stresses your business model. The wait times will be better, but knowing what little I know, sales will triple or quadruple again this year. Expect Obession to become a major player in the archery industry in three years. You guys know what you like, and Obsession is going to give it to you. Change or get Left Behind!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

LSUSC said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot the 2015 Obsession line. The 2015 line will introduce some "new" but not "revolutionary" designs.
> 
> I think the increase in the speeds of the "new" models will be a surprise....as will the new ADSL.
> 
> I believe they have a model for any and all archery enthusiasts.


Pretty sure the LSU fan that posted this, knows bows


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What they've also managed to do is produce a dual cam binary with no reviews of cam lean. To me, that's the biggest thing they've done.


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

enkriss said:


> Well if you look at the history he is not far off. You order a bow and are told 3-4 weeks. Then you get the 2 more weeks line every 2 weeks. By the time you finally get the bow you waited 12-16 weeks... Been there ... Done that ... Several times...


Watch out man. Someone will call you a liar, and then starting making up lies about you. Been there, done that.....and you had fair warning.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't remember reading anywhere you were called a liar, just a Troll.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here we go again


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

BlackRiverHA really hates him some Obsession


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

LSUSC said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot the 2015 Obsession line. The 2015 line will introduce some "new" but not "revolutionary" designs.
> 
> I think the increase in the speeds of the "new" models will be a surprise....as will the new ADSL.
> 
> I believe they have a model for any and all archery enthusiasts.


Thank you Kevin!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

LSUSC said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot the 2015 Obsession line. The 2015 line will introduce some "new" but not "revolutionary" designs.
> 
> I think the increase in the speeds of the "new" models will be a surprise....as will the new ADSL.
> 
> I believe they have a model for any and all archery enthusiasts.


Thanks!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It appears I won't be able to shoot the new bow..:-(. 

Just made the call and because I created this mess to start, I won't get a chance to review the bow. 


Can't wait for the first reviews to come in!


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr.On said:


> It appears I won't be able to shoot the new bow..:-(.
> 
> Just made the call and because I created this mess to start, I won't get a chance to review the bow.
> 
> ...


You kidding right ?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

BlackRiverHA said:


> You kidding right ?


Wish I can say I was. The bow is coming....somewhere...as you read above. There's guys who've saw it and shot it.

I think I was a "taken for a ride" on this one if you know what I mean.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

What's ADSL?


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Attention deficit string length


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up. 
I now have a pound if egg on my face. My credibility meter is tanked. Understandable tho.

I will NOT make this mistake again.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> What's ADSL?


Maybe a cable guard similar to xpeditions ATR?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Maybe a cable guard similar to xpeditions ATR?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

cgs1967 said:


> Obsession bows were taking time because of the suppliers getting busy and holding them up. They worked extra shifts this past year to get bows produced but with all of the color options and slow suppliers it was not their fault. I can only share what history has shown and I cant see the future. What will hurt Obsession is someone coming on here stating unrealistic lead times. The customers I have sold bows to have been patient and appreciated the fact that I am honest with lead times. I'm very excited about Obsession this year and I hope the lead times are less than they have been too.


It looks like they are stuck between a rock and a hard place . Tell the truth about the wait times and lose
Sales or lie and tick people off.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr.On said:


> It appears I won't be able to shoot the new bow..:-(.
> 
> Just made the call and because I created this mess to start, I won't get a chance to review the bow.
> 
> Wow, it sounds like obsession is a bunch of cry babies. Seems like xpedition is the better of the two anyways. Xpedition seems to run a better business


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm looking forward to whatever they release this year. I will be picking up a 2015 flagship model to match my 2014 Evolution.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Obsessions problem is they offer too many finish choices. It is impossible to give so many choices and do so in a timely manner. It is great for some that could care less how long it takes as long as they get exactly what they want. They really need to pair it down to 2 camo choices, black and then a 2-4 target colors. Target bows are your least volume bows and much easier to offer several color options.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

AR&BOW said:


> Obsessions problem is they offer too many finish choices. It is impossible to give so many choices and do so in a timely manner. It is great for some that could care less how long it takes as long as they get exactly what they want. They really need to pair it down to 2 camo choices, black and then a 2-4 target colors. Target bows are your least volume bows and much easier to offer several color options.


You nailed it. To add to that up charge for the custom color which would narrow it down and be able to gauge which colors are good enough to pay for


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

gwa2712 said:


> I'm looking forward to whatever they release this year. I will be picking up a 2015 flagship model to match my 2014 Evolution.


Im with you on this. I cant imagine Obsession topping the Phoenix and Evolution but excited for whatever they come out with. Just got off the phone with another happy Obsession customer that is thrilled with his bow.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

AR&BOW said:


> Obsessions problem is they offer too many finish choices. It is impossible to give so many choices and do so in a timely manner. It is great for some that could care less how long it takes as long as they get exactly what they want. They really need to pair it down to 2 camo choices, black and then a 2-4 target colors. Target bows are your least volume bows and much easier to offer several color options.


And all the people said amen.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I know you guys prob answered this a million times, but after the first of the year I will be looking to get an Obsession, 
Out of the Evolution and the Phoenix, which bow would you prefer ? I like the speed of the Evolution, but for hunting I am concerned about the 6 " brace height, catching jacket sleeves and so on. Would the Phoenix be a better choice, I shot both a few weeks ago, loved them, really like the speed of the Evo, felt nice.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a 30.5" dl, so I'm partial to the Phoenix. I know guys who love the evolution, shoot them both and decide


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

GTO63 said:


> I know you guys prob answered this a million times, but after the first of the year I will be looking to get an Obsession,
> Out of the Evolution and the Phoenix, which bow would you prefer ? I like the spped of the Evolution, but for hunting I am concerned about the 6 " brace height, catching jacket sleeves and so on. Would the Phenix be a better choice, I shot both a few weeks ago, loved them, really like the speed of the Evo, felt nice.


PHOENIX!!!! Both are nice bows and truthfully the Evolution doesn't shoot like a 6" BH bow. You would shoot it as well as the Phoenix, especially out to 40 yards. The Phoenix is almost as fast and the 7" BH is nice for staying away from your clothes if you are bulked up in winter hunting situations with a long draw. You will love the Phoenix. The draw cycle is very similar also. The Evolution is a little more aggressive but you would have to shoot them side by side and be paying attention to notice any difference at all.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

From what I know both the Evolution and the Phoenix will still both be on the 2015 lineup so you just need to pick your poison if those are the two bows you're looking at.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I was told 4-6weeks and had my uncommon Cannery evo to me in 8weeks, that was adding in custom threads and tune and shipping times to Breathn then to me.

I've waited 9months for a alphaburner in AT,6 month's for a VT in reverse AT,4 months for a max1 e35 ect.So i custom evo with tune in 8 weeks is pretty impressive imo?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

And those were local dealer purchases, not adding shipping across country to me .


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

GTO63 said:


> I know you guys prob answered this a million times, but after the first of the year I will be looking to get an Obsession,
> Out of the Evolution and the Phoenix, which bow would you prefer ? I like the speed of the Evolution, but for hunting I am concerned about the 6 " brace height, catching jacket sleeves and so on. Would the Phoenix be a better choice, I shot both a few weeks ago, loved them, really like the speed of the Evo, felt nice.


i really cant say enough about my phoenix. I really love that bow!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> i really cant say enough about my phoenix. I really love that bow!


The Phoenix is my favorite bow for 2014. There is nothing I don't like about it.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

cgs1967 said:


> The Phoenix is my favorite bow for 2014. There is nothing I don't like about it.


I agree 100%, best bow I've owned in 30 years of archery


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Never shot the Phoenix but there is nothing aggressive feeling about the Evo. I have never had an issue shooting a 6" bh with winter clothes nor have I ever noticed an accuracy difference from a 6,7, or 8"bh bow.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

dhom said:


> Never shot the Phoenix but there is nothing aggressive feeling about the Evo. I have never had an issue shooting a 6" bh with winter clothes nor have I ever noticed an accuracy difference from a 6,7, or 8"bh bow.


Me as well plus these alligator arms need that extra hp! Lol


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

dhom said:


> Never shot the Phoenix but there is nothing aggressive feeling about the Evo. I have never had an issue shooting a 6" bh with winter clothes nor have I ever noticed an accuracy difference from a 6,7, or 8"bh bow.


I haven't notice any difference either. If you have a long draw it can come into play with hitting your arm if wearing a lot of winter hunting gear. Under 30" you wont have an issue.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Evolution is the ultimate bow.
Granted I never shot a Phoenix but I don't see it possible to top the Evolution.
Unless.........you have an Addiction with Evo cams as I also have....Now that is also one sweet bow!
Sorry to break the silence you seemed to enjoy Candyman!


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

I have owned several of each the pheonix and evolution, both great bows, but I think I actually shoot the evolution better. So for me it only makes sense to shoot the faster evolution


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bro.betterley said:


> I have owned several of each the pheonix and evolution, both great bows, but I think I actually shoot the evolution better. So for me it only makes sense to shoot the faster evolution


I think draw length plays a factor in to which one people shoot better. Long draw guys like the Phoenix, shorter draw guys seem to shoot the Evolution better.


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> I think draw length plays a factor in to which one people shoot better. Long draw guys like the Phoenix, shorter draw guys seem to shoot the Evolution better.


I shoot 29 inch draw


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bro.betterley said:


> I shoot 29 inch draw


Phoenix


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

c5mrr270 said:


> What's ADSL?





enkriss said:


> Maybe a cable guard similar to xpeditions ATR?


ADSL has nothing to do with a cable bracket....it stands for the new .... ..... .... .... this has a few advantages over the old way this was designed and makes it more user friendly.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

LSUSC said:


> ADSL has nothing to do with a cable bracket....it stands for the new .... ..... .... .... this has a few advantages over the old way this was designed and makes it more user friendly.


Huh, wonder who designed it. [emoji6]


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Cannot imagine the Evo being more accurate than the Phoenix!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

LSUSC said:


> ADSL has nothing to do with a cable bracket....it stands for the new .... ..... .... .... this has a few advantages over the old way this was designed and makes it more user friendly.


Adjustable Draw Stop Lock? How close am I? Lol I'm good at jeopardy and the stops were the only thing That needed improving IMO


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

Dennis let me shoot one of the "new" 2015 models, it was not my DL or DW I shoot.

The bow was set @ 60.4/28.5" draw shooting 338.6 average over 5 shots with a 300.1 grain arrow. 

FYI, this is NOT their fast bow for 2015. Just one of their bows that has true shootability with 2015 speeds, not speeds from 14 years ago.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

LSUSC said:


> Dennis let me shoot one of the "new" 2015 models, it was not my DL or DW I shoot.
> 
> The bow was set @ 60.4/28.5" draw shooting 338.6 average over 5 shots with a 300.1 grain arrow.
> 
> FYI, this is NOT their fast bow for 2015. Just one of their bows that has true shootability with 2015 speeds, not speeds from 14 years ago.


Here we go again. All these things the bow does when not in the customers hand. Hype, hype hype but when the bow actually comes out it is a let down concerning speed. Maybe you should try and tout only the draw and shootability since it seems most are not let down in that department. For me if I read about a bow you are touting as a 350+ IBO I expect it to be a 340 bow at max which puts in the same category as everybody elses bow.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

would this be the shoot through riser??




LSUSC said:


> Dennis let me shoot one of the "new" 2015 models, it was not my DL or DW I shoot.
> 
> The bow was set @ 60.4/28.5" draw shooting 338.6 average over 5 shots with a 300.1 grain arrow.
> 
> FYI, this is NOT their fast bow for 2015. Just one of their bows that has true shootability with 2015 speeds, not speeds from 14 years ago.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The wait continues.....


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Evolution is the ultimate bow.
> Granted I never shot a Phoenix but I don't see it possible to top the Evolution.
> Unless.........you have an Addiction with Evo cams as I also have....Now that is also one sweet bow!
> Sorry to break the silence you seemed to enjoy Candyman!


Really curious what the specs are on your addiction with Evo cams.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I cleaned this thread again to keep it on topic. Admin has been notified also. Please keep this thread on topic. If you just want to argue please move on.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Double S said:


> I cleaned this thread again to keep it on topic. Admin has been notified also. Please keep this thread on topic. If you just want to argue please move on.


Well done!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Double S said:


> I cleaned this thread again to keep it on topic. Admin has been notified also. Please keep this thread on topic. If you just want to argue please move on.


Dang it DoubleS....you are a faster typer than me..lol
As I was typing my post, you came in and cleaned house and responded all before I could get my comment posted. Thanks for the speedy work!:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

No problem. :thumbs_up

Thank you to all who hit the report button.:thumb:


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr.On said:


> Now....let's see just one teaser pic.


100% agree on teaser pic. ;-)


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Well i have now shot the new pses, mathews, elite, and bears.......so,far im keeping my phoenix. All i have left is the bowtechs, hoyts, and of course obsessions. Gonna take alot to overtake the phoenix .


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a pic, but the cat isn't quite ready to come out of the bag. But the clock is ticking


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Well i have now shot the new pses, mathews, elite, and bears.......so,far im keeping my phoenix. All i have left is the bowtechs, hoyts, and of course obsessions. Gonna take alot to overtake the phoenix .


I bet you will still be shooting that Phoenix next year, and I will probably still be shooting my Evolutions!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> I have a pic, but the cat isn't quite ready to come out of the bag. But the clock is ticking


come on...let it slip:zip:


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bow Only said:


> I have a pic, but the cat isn't quite ready to come out of the bag. But the clock is ticking


You know if you don't let that cat out to get some air it might die....


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Probe 97 said:


> You know if you don't let that cat out to get some air it might die....


Cheetah. Lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> I have a pic, but the cat isn't quite ready to come out of the bag. But the clock is ticking


Alright, let's see the countdown clock.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Sometimes waiting too long , the opportunity slips away.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr.On said:


> Alright, let's see the countdown clock.


+1 I'd be happy to just know when they are coming. I can handle the pain of not knowing what...


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

ElkFetish said:


> +1 *I'd be happy to just know when they are coming*. I can handle the pain of not knowing what...


this is exactly what I am looking for. Simply having a timeline would be helpful in making a buying decision.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I have no pain in waiting, I was just having fun with KS and bow only.

It's just stuff(bows,accessories,hunting items). It'll all be obsolete fast.

I only wish I was told the truth about the release...not on Obsession!! Being a pawn isn't all it's cracked up to be....


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

I have NO clue as to when Obsession will release the 2015 bows, I only stated what the bow I was allowed to shoot was doing. 

If it was my bow it would be a 130# and 30" draw...with a ACC 3-71.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

LSUSC said:


> I have NO clue as to when Obsession will release the 2015 bows, I only stated what the bow I was allowed to shoot was doing.
> 
> If it was my bow it would be a 130# and 30" draw...with a ACC 3-71.


I have the highest respect for bow designers/engineers. It's pretty amazing stuff imo.

Not to derail too much but how long does it usually take to develop a new platform?


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

LSUSC said:


> I have NO clue as to when Obsession will release the 2015 bows, I only stated what the bow I was allowed to shoot was doing.
> 
> If it was my bow it would be a 130# and 30" draw...with a ACC 3-71.


Hercules or something?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Well i have now shot the new pses, mathews, elite, and bears.......so,far im keeping my phoenix. All i have left is the bowtechs, hoyts, and of course obsessions. Gonna take alot to overtake the phoenix .


I agree bro. That's why I went and bought a new Phoenix this week even after shooting the 15's


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Best case scenario. ..........one bow released the end of next week and the shoot thru late December. The others at the ATA. That is the best case scenario and i wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

ElkFetish said:


> Really curious what the specs are on your addiction with Evo cams.


Will get you the specs when home from work!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

something funny going on here. I can't load the last page???


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

uDUBdrew said:


> God damn Hercules or something?


pretty close...


----------



## williamsnoutfit (Feb 13, 2013)

You guys will have a little bit to wait and thats all im gonna say about that


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

williamsnoutfit said:


> You guys will have a little bit to wait and thats all im gonna say about that


So be it...


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

it is what it is...lol


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

creed dave said:


> Sometimes waiting too long , the opportunity slips away.


Totally agree, I'm seeing it happening now.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

13bonatter69 said:


> it is what it is...lol


And it's not what it's not!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

creed dave said:


> Sometimes waiting too long , the opportunity slips away.


I'm looking at new bows and I don't see me waiting that long.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I do agree that being the last or towards the tail end of company's to release your line-up can bite you in the a**.
A lot of people start getting revved up seeing bows come out and cant resist the urge to lay hands on one.
So waiting 2 months after the others to release I think can be a bad move.
But I'm waiting it out to the bitter end!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I do agree that being the last or towards the tail end of company's to release your line-up can bite you in the a**.
> A lot of people start getting revved up seeing bows come out and cant resist the urge to lay hands on one.
> So waiting 2 months after the others to release I think can be a bad move.
> But I'm waiting it out to the bitter end!


Lots of guys wait as Obsession's back log shows. A few won't, be we all know many will.

They make a bow people want...that can't be denied.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Mr.On said:


> Lots of guys wait as Obsession's back log shows. A few won't, be we all know many will.
> 
> They make a bow people want...that can't be denied.


Oh I know! Thats why I have two 2014 Obsessions and had three but sold one to free up the cash for a 2015!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I do agree that being the last or towards the tail end of company's to release your line-up can bite you in the a**.
> A lot of people start getting revved up seeing bows come out and cant resist the urge to lay hands on one.
> So waiting 2 months after the others to release I think can be a bad move.
> But I'm waiting it out to the bitter end!


Most will have the new releases in their hands anytime now. By the time the 2015 OB are available all those guys will be ready to sell their bows anyway, just in time to buy an OB.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really doubt they will release anything in 2015 that I will like better than the Evo, Im so sure of it Im keeping my 70lber and collecting parts for an 80lber now.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

I was able to hold the Shoot through Bow a Couple Weeks ago. I couldn't shoot it because it had different cams on it than what will be on it.. I'm telling you it is amazing. Not another through like it on the Market!!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

genohuh said:


> I was able to hold the Shoot through Bow a Couple Weeks ago. I couldn't shoot it because it had different cams on it than what will be on it.. I'm telling you it is amazing. Not another through like it on the Market!!


Any longer ATA offerings?


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not a 40 inch Bow. But exactly what I would want. And I'll be shooting it


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

genohuh said:


> I was able to hold the Shoot through Bow a Couple Weeks ago. I couldn't shoot it because it had different cams on it than what will be on it.. I'm telling you it is amazing. Not another through like it on the Market!!


Another tease!! I think you guys should just tell us and you'll feel better, kinda like therapy.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

As the day comes to an end, one more mark on the calander. December is getting close!!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Hurry obsession lol


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Soooooo OP. I see your dealer was wrong eh? Lol


----------



## 3-D BUSTER X (May 31, 2007)

Im waiting to place an order !! If its anything like my Phoenix, I'm gonna be extremely happy !!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Evolution and Phoenix are remaining in the lineup for 2015, so very curious to see what is being added.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

3-D BUSTER X said:


> Im waiting to place an order !! If its anything like my Phoenix, I'm gonna be extremely happy !!


Happy, happy, happy


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

36" ATA, 350 IBO, 6.5" BH?? Please??


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

uDUBdrew said:


> Soooooo OP. I see your dealer was wrong eh? Lol


Maybe, maybe not? 

He may have the new bow for all I know? I won't be privileged with that info now.

Originally he was promised one of the new bows to review as I posted. When I started this thread he told me he'd get the new bow (this week) and the release would be a week or 2 later. 

I started this thread thinking this all was common knowledge, being he did not tell me to keep it quiet. Lol....oooops! How was I supposed to know!!

Last I heard is Obsession poo pooed this because of all the attention this thread has drawn. 

I'm sure he has it but Obsession made him keep it a secret. I would imagine they think I'll be a whistle blower if I saw and shot it. Not the case. This thread would not exist if I were told to keep it on the down low. I would NEVER compromise their info! It's their product to release, NOT me.

So, to answer your question, I don't think he's wrong at all. I think the bow is out there in "select hands". I believe OA will release a bow very soon.

If your an OA fan, word is you'll be Phil Robertson "happy, happy, happy".


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

I still can't believe Kev "isn't aware" of any release date. Almost don't believe it.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

There is no doubt in my mind the new bow is in select hands...just wish I was a selected person! [emoji12]


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

uDUBdrew said:


> I still can't believe Kev "isn't aware" of any release date. Almost don't believe it.


Not his company....his design.


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Still. You'd have to have a build date by some assigned time.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

uDUBdrew said:


> Still. You'd have to have a build date by some assigned time.


That would be per Dennis and Angela.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I would like to know if they are keeping the Addiction in the line up. I'm looking to get one and might just wait for a 2015 model.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> Maybe, maybe not?
> 
> He may have the new bow for all I know? I won't be privileged with that info now.
> 
> ...


I can promise you there is no dealer in the country with one of the 2015 bows yet.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Mr.On said:


> Maybe, maybe not?
> 
> He may have the new bow for all I know? I won't be privileged with that info now.
> 
> ...


No bows in select hands.


uDUBdrew said:


> I still can't believe Kev "isn't aware" of any release date. Almost don't believe it.


I don't even know the release date. There are a lot of things that go on behind the scenes and have to be ironed out. 


Chance said:


> I would like to know if they are keeping the Addiction in the line up. I'm looking to get one and might just wait for a 2015 model.


Yes, the Addiction will be in the 2015 line up with some minor tweaks and improvements.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

I can almost guarantee there won't be 36 inch 6.5 BH 350 Bow by any Company


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

There you have it.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

All we can do is wait, and wait, and then wait some more.......
I'm still sticking with my original estimate, if the bows are released at the ATA show then figure about having one in your hands February or March if you order the minute they are available. A lot of people were saying earlier than the ATA in January, now the tune has changed to I don't know when they will be released. All signs have pointed to a release of the full 2015 lineup being released in January just like the past, so I'm going to stick with that prediction and forget about a 15 for winter league. Love the bows, not the wait!


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

Probe 97 said:


> All we can do is wait, and wait, and then wait some more.......
> I'm still sticking with my original estimate, if the bows are released at the ATA show then figure about having one in your hands February or March if you order the minute they are available. A lot of people were saying earlier than the ATA in January, now the tune has changed to I don't know when they will be released. All signs have pointed to a release of the full 2015 lineup being released in January just like the past, so I'm going to stick with that prediction and forget about a 15 for winter league. Love the bows, not the wait!


I was a dealer up until the beginning of this year, and they have never waited till the ata show to release. I always had bows in December previous years, so I'm sticking to some time middle of December.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

chenashot said:


> To be clear, the shoot through bow is coming before the ATA show. That very well could be what he is receiving as they have already been cutting risers on those for some time. They even have pics out. As far as the speed bows, or new hunting bows. Nothing until January.


If released in January, then figure February-March to have one in hand. If released in December then basically figure January-February to have one. And even that depends on the wait and shipping time. Hopefully 10-12 weeks would be the average based on history of new bows with OB, but I do know some people have waited 16+ weeks for their bows. We shall see.......


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Will the 2015 Obsessions have to ability to order 80# limbs?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ryjax said:


> Will the 2015 Obsessions have to ability to order 80# limbs?


Yes, but only certain bows.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

enkriss said:


> I think your mistaken...
> 
> View attachment 2082074


I miss this


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

cgs1967 said:


> Yes, but only certain bows.


The evolution and Phoenix can if I remember correctly... Are those the certain models you are referring to?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

There is no way I will wait 16 plus weeks on any bow. If they dont fix this problem and get the wait times waaayyyyy down then this will eventually be the downfall of obsession.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

ridgehunter70 said:


> There is no way I will wait 16 plus weeks on any bow. If they dont fix this problem and get the wait times waaayyyyy down then this will eventually be the downfall of obsession.


The reason for the long wait times was because there were so many orders. When Obsession makes bows that no one wants to shoot, that will be their downfall. That is not happening in 2015.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> The reason for the long wait times was because there were so many orders. When Obsession makes bows that no one wants to shoot, that will be their downfall. That is not happening in 2015.


I totally understand this but you cant sit there and tell me that everybody that orders a obsession is going to be happy when they here it will be 16 plus weeks before they recieve theirs. My previous statement still stands.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Let's worry about actually seeing the 2015 lineup first, then we'll see if it's worth the wait times.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Bow Only said:


> The reason for the long wait times was because there were so many orders. When Obsession makes bows that no one wants to shoot, that will be their downfall. That is not happening in 2015.


No bow is worth a 16 week wait, period.


----------



## Oilfield archer (Oct 20, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> No bow is worth a 16 week wait, period.


Guess it depends on the person. If it's something I really want then I can wait as long as I need to. I have other bows to shoot and play with while I wait. Sometimes the anticipation on the arrival makes it that much sweeter when you finally get your hands on it. Jmo. To each his own though.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I totally understand this but you cant sit there and tell me that everybody that orders a obsession is going to be happy when they here it will be 16 plus weeks before they recieve theirs. My previous statement still stands.


I don't think anyone would be happy with that long wait, but many have waited that long. The reason I posted is that I think your logic is flawed in regards to Obsession's downfall.(no offense intended) My reasoning is this, if people have to wait that long for a bow, it is because there are so many orders. If people start cancelling orders, then the others won't have to wait that long because there aren't as many orders. It's a problem that balances itself out at some point. It is one that I don't see affecting Obsession's longevity. Their sales yes, but not longevity. 


brokenlittleman said:


> No bow is worth a 16 week wait, period.


I have to disagree with you on this one because of my perspective. For you, now bow is worth that wait. But I am left handed and back when I shot for PSE, I had to wait 4 to 5 months just to get a bow. If I wanted one, I waited. I didn't like it, but that is the way it was. Obsession was like that last year with some color/style combinations. No one wants to wait, but some bows might be worth it.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> I don't think anyone would be happy with that long wait, but many have waited that long. The reason I posted is that I think your logic is flawed in regards to Obsession's downfall.(no offense intended) My reasoning is this, if people have to wait that long for a bow, it is because there are so many orders. If people start cancelling orders, then the others won't have to wait that long because there aren't as many orders. It's a problem that balances itself out at some point. It is one that I don't see affecting Obsession's longevity. Their sales yes, but not longevity.
> 
> I have to disagree with you on this one because of my perspective. For you, now bow is worth that wait. But I am left handed and back when I shot for PSE, I had to wait 4 to 5 months just to get a bow. If I wanted one, I waited. I didn't like it, but that is the way it was. Obsession was like that last year with some color/style combinations. No one wants to wait, but some bows might be worth it.


Well, on some part of youre post I can agree with but my point is that there are so many more great companies out there to choose from. If youre naive enough to think enough people to keep the doors open will wait 16 weeks for a bow then good luck is all I can say.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Well, on some part of youre post I can agree with but my point is that there are so many more great companies out there to choose from. If youre naive enough to think enough people to keep the doors open will wait 16 weeks for a bow then good luck is all I can say.


There will be a lot of people willing to wait, that fact has already been proven. Will it be worth it, gotta wait and see the new lineup and then make a personal choice.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

The wait doesn't matter if proper expectations are set.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Probe 97 said:


> There will be a lot of people willing to wait, that fact has already been proven. Will it be worth it, gotta wait and see the new lineup and then make a personal choice.


I do wish them good luck as I have a evo. I am not going to wait that long thats why I got it off here


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I doubt the wait will be as bad this yr, even if it was id wait, my phoenix is fantastic! It amazes me how much we have become spoiled, and have such an instant results attitude anymore. Waiting used to be a normal part of life, we had to order and wait for many things not so long ago, society has changed alot in the last few years. Not attAcking anyone, we are all guilty of it. Its the new norm i guess.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Sooner is always better but I don't mind the wait. I'll be ordering a 2015 from Breathn and will be content with my LF until my bow arrives.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am planning on buying a new Obsession after the first of the year, I am either buying the evolution or the phoenix, have not decided yet.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Bow Only said:


> I don't think anyone would be happy with that long wait, but many have waited that long. The reason I posted is that I think your logic is flawed in regards to Obsession's downfall.(no offense intended) My reasoning is this, if people have to wait that long for a bow, it is because there are so many orders. If people start cancelling orders, then the others won't have to wait that long because there aren't as many orders. It's a problem that balances itself out at some point. It is one that I don't see affecting Obsession's longevity. Their sales yes, but not longevity.
> 
> I have to disagree with you on this one because of my perspective. For you, now bow is worth that wait. But I am left handed and back when I shot for PSE, I had to wait 4 to 5 months just to get a bow. If I wanted one, I waited. I didn't like it, but that is the way it was. Obsession was like that last year with some color/style combinations. No one wants to wait, but some bows might be worth it.


Only part I agree with you on is the left handed issues. Outside of that no bow is worth a 16 week wait when there are tons of other great options out there that will get you your bow much quicker. I prefer to shoot my bow as much as possible versus sitting around waiting for it. I do feel for you on the left handed issue but most people that are waiting are not left handed.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> No bow is worth a 16 week wait, period.


I have to disagree with this. I'm unlike the typical ATer in the sense that I only buy a new bow every few years ( not every few weeks  ) so if the bow I decide on is an OB I would wait.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

ElkFetish said:


> I have to disagree with this. I'm unlike the typical ATer in the sense that I only buy a new bow every few years ( not every few weeks  ) so if the bow I decide on is an OB I would wait.


Your right, I should have said no bow is worth a 16 week to me. Enjoy whatever you decide on.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ Yes. Feels like I'm reading I want a new OB and think they are the best bow out but if I can't have it today I don't want it but I still want it now! NOW !! Don't get it but I did get my '14 evolution and I'm sure I'll get my '15 OB and I'm not losing sleep cause I don't know the name of the model.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I doubt the wait will be as bad this yr, even if it was id wait, my phoenix is fantastic! It amazes me how much we have become spoiled, and have such an instant results attitude anymore. Waiting used to be a normal part of life, we had to order and wait for many things not so long ago, society has changed alot in the last few years. Not attAcking anyone, we are all guilty of it. Its the new norm i guess.


I agree with you Mel. Many Americans today have become spoiled rotten brats! If some one can't wait 16 weeks for a custom ordered bow because of high demand, then by all means buy a bow from a different company. Leave the worrying about Obsession staying in business to Obsession. I wish people would quit whining about not have something instantaneously! I waited 16 weeks for my Phoenix and I love the bow and am glad I waited. Was I happyto wait that long, of course not, but I knew that it could take that long from the beginning. I love the bow so much I ordered another one in Canary yellow and only waited 2 1/2 weeks. Couldn't be happier. 

Some people!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

bloodyboots said:


> ^^^ Yes. Feels like I'm reading I want a new OB and think they are the best bow out but if I can't have it today I don't want it but I still want it now! NOW !! Don't get it but I did get my '14 evolution and I'm sure I'll get my '15 OB and I'm not losing sleep cause I don't know the name of the model.


Your feeling would be wrong if is based on what I said. I don't get waiting that long when there are so many other great options available with a much less wait time, to each their own as I stated previously.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

AttilaTheHun said:


> I agree with you Mel. Many Americans today have become spoiled rotten brats! If some one can't wait 16 weeks for a custom ordered bow because of high demand, then by all means buy a bow from a different company. Leave the worrying about Obsession staying in business to Obsession. I wish people would quit whining about not have something instantaneously! I waited 16 weeks for my Phoenix and I love the bow and am glad I waited. Was I happyto wait that long, of course not, but I knew that it could take that long from the beginning. I love the bow so much I ordered another one in Canary yellow and only waited 2 1/2 weeks. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> Some people!


Yove got the custom part wrong. A custom order is something out of the ordinary and if the company offers it as one of their camo options then its not (custom) but to each their own.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Your feeling would be wrong if is based on what I said. I don't get waiting that long when there are so many other great options available with a much less wait time, to each their own as I stated previously.


A friend has been waiting over a month for his new Mathews. I think it's the Stone Tactical color. I got the call from my dealer that my Evolution is in. It took three weeks.
The bottom line is unless you're buying off the shelf, you're going to have to wait. Especially if you're going with a custom color or color combination. This was true with my Hoyt in Snow Camo a few years back also.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Yove got the custom part wrong. A custom order is something out of the ordinary and if the company offers it as one of their camo options then its not (custom) but to each their own.


Nah, its you who has it wrong. Standard colors for companies are usually black, and one or two camo options. Others are offered as custom, and sometimes upcharged as well. I have always waited longer for snow, max 1, and 1/2 and 1/2 combos, and in many case paid more for those than the standard camo as well.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Nah, its you who has it wrong. Standard colors for companies are usually black, and one or two camo options. Others are offered as custom, and sometimes upcharged as well. I have always waited longer for snow, max 1, and 1/2 and 1/2 combos, and in many case paid more for those than the standard camo as well.


Sorry but if black is standard then why do they charge a upcharge? Looks like you have it wrong


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

What an interesting place for a small business to be in! 

Demand far greater than capacity! Thank God for this country and capitalism I say!

Could you all imagine being in their shoes? Do you double capacity again and assume the risk that follows?

Like OA or not, they're making bows people are willing to wait for. They're waiting longer than they'd wait for anything.

It's a great American story in my eyes!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Sorry but if black is standard then why do they charge a upcharge? Looks lime you have it wrong


Not all companies offer it as an upcharge, and black is usually a stocked color by many dealers. I never said its not an upcharge. But it is stocked in most shops i have been in in the newest model they are selling. Usually black and a standard camo are in fact stocked.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr.On said:


> What an interesting place for a small business to be in!
> 
> Demand far greater than capacity! Thank God for this country and capitalism I say!
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

All I know is this....IF you believe that the particular model Obsession you are looking at is the BEST BOW YOU HAVE EVER SHOT, but you are not willing to wait sixteen weeks for it, then nobody can help you, because you are mentally challenged. NOW, if you just think the bow is nice, and there are other bows out there that you like just as well and you can get the other bow faster than the Obsession, by a all means I wouldn't wait either. 

The problem is that I have read on MANY threads statements that go something like this..... "I liked the obsession better than anything else I shot, but Im not waiting ten weeks for any bow! Or another ones go something like this, I shot the Obsession.....and its the best bow I ever shot, Im in love, blah, blah, blah, but after twelve weeks I canceled my order. For that I say congratulations, you canceled the order on the best bow you have ever shot, and the odds are you would probably have received it any day!!!

BTW, my comments are not directed to anyone directly, I have just read countless posts that sound similar to the examples I gave. So please don't be haten..lol


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Mathews charges extra for black ,because of the process ,and as far as the RPM 360 ,I have owned 3 of them and only 1 of them came close to IBO,all were super tuned ,and custom strings .the last one I had was well under IBO.so obsession doesn't have to try real hard to beat the RPM.should of been called the rpm 315 .thats my personal opinion ,and my take on a sweet now ,just over rated on speed.and just to put this out there ,I'm a 29 draw and 70 lbs ,so I wasn't loosing that much ,string as bare as possible .just disappointed with the speeds ,I now shoot a obsession Phoenix ,and very happy .smooth ,fast and does meet IBO.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I just got my Phoenix back from Ontarget7, looks great. It also appears to come in just over IBO even at 57lbs. I was pretty surprised. Great shooting bow, I always loved my Elite E-force in Night Vision Green, so Stormy Hardwoods in green is pretty darn close. So not all Obsessions are slow


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just got back for a local Shop that had a phoenix, had to shoot it again..lol bow was 70lbs at 30 inch draw, I normally shoot a 29 on my Elite Answer, but the 30 felt good, and according to the bow tech it look really good. personally I will shoot 65lbs. this bow is amazing to shoot,quiet with no vibe and felt really good in the hand. I Think I made my mine up to what bow to get.
I will have a Phoenix..lol


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

COArrow said:


> I just got my Phoenix back from Ontarget7, looks great. It also appears to come in just over IBO even at 57lbs. I was pretty surprised. Great shooting bow, I always loved my Elite E-force in Night Vision Green, so Stormy Hardwoods in green is pretty darn close. So not all Obsessions are slow


Yours must had been the one he just tuned and posted pics of recently? I really liked that green, so much I bought one lol. The one I got has orange cams though. Should be here this Tuesday! Just in time for a late season hunt!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I have to many bows, but still may make room for one of the new ones I've been hearing about!!:wink:


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

bighunterguy said:


> Yours must had been the one he just tuned and posted pics of recently? I really liked that green, so much I bought one lol. The one I got has orange cams though. Should be here this Tuesday! Just in time for a late season hunt!


yes, I drove up and picked it up on Saturday. Looks way better in person. With the orange cams, it will be super cool. I put 14 inch SS1 stabilizer on it as well.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

COArrow said:


> yes, I drove up and picked it up on Saturday. Looks way better in person. With the orange cams, it will be super cool. I put 14 inch SS1 stabilizer on it as well.


Pics man....pics!


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know who started the 16 week wait. But here is the real deal.. Wait time in 2015 will be faster no doubt. Dennis has purchased more CNC Machines so he can cut Delivery time... 2015 is a total new year....


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a feeling Dennis is gonna have a lot of CNC machines soon


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> The evolution and Phoenix can if I remember correctly... Are those the certain models you are referring to?


I know you can on the Phoenix cause I have one with 80# limbs and I love it.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

W


Mr.On said:


> What an interesting place for a small business to be in!
> 
> Demand far greater than capacity! Thank God for this country and capitalism I say!
> 
> ...


It's alot like kuiu


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

V-TRAIN said:


> I know you can on the Phoenix cause I have one with 80# limbs and I love it.


Want to sell it? Lol I'm going to wait and see what they have for 2015, but I am thinking about moving back to an 80# bow


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont mind the wait but if the '15's not that much better than the '14's then I'll just buy a used evolution from the classifieds.


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't wait to get my evolution with the 80# limbs on it  Just need to send it into Dennis first I suppose!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to the ATA show. I want to see and shoot the '15 Phoenix and undoubtedly order another. Damn fine bow that Phoenix is!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wait time is going to be whatever it is period! Could be 6 weeks, 10 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks nobody knows yet until we start seeing and hearing what the delivery times are. Regardless if it takes up to 16 weeks it's going to be a personal decision if you want to wait or not. My big "hope" is that OB will reach out to and return emails to new dealers and shops to start getting their bows out so that people can actually see and shoot them firsthand. I know that I personally spoke with and showed reviews/specs/and photos to two of my local shops trying to get them to carry Obsession bows over and over again and that I even emailed Dennis. One shop sent two emails to which they showed me and never heard a response back in a month nor did I, they said they're not interested any longer and added Elite to their lineup instead. Do I love Obsession bows, absolutely without a doubt "now". I made the 4 hour drive just to be able to actually shoot two different models even though they were not my specs, and I think the bows sell themselves once you shoot them. IMO I think if more people were able to actually see and shoot the Obsession lineup not only would they gain more customers but it would help spread their name, people in my area have not heard of Obsession bows and it really is a shame. Yes people like different bows, but it's hard to add a bow to your consideration when you can't shoot it or know nothing about the manufacturer. We all like what we like and I'm by no way bashing other brands, but IMO Obsession bows are the best bows I've personally ever shot or owned and that's way more than a few! Did driving 4 hours deter me from owning an Obsession-NO, but it would be absolutely fantastic to have even just one local dealer to represent and carry their bows. Maybe 2015 will bring faster production times and more dealers but if not I'll still be shooting their bows, their bows along with available options and performance definitely stand out in a crowd of many.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Don't be so QUICK with the speed. We don't have to discuss past released IBO's do we ? The Bowtech 360 is an established bow with bonifide speeds. Any new introducted bow has to prove it hits the stated speeds. We have seen in the past that Shot Show bows hit speeds,but production models failed to do so.

I'm sure the bows will be FINE, don't think it's fair to anyone to compare them to an established bow until they are actually out and about. We all know the designer wants soooooooooo hard to beat whatever Bowtech does, but shouldn't allow that to cloud our own minds.




Bow Only said:


> Would you buy one if it were faster than a RPM 360?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

more drivel.....


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Don't be so QUICK with the speed. We don't have to discuss past released IBO's do we ? The Bowtech 360 is an established bow with bonifide speeds. Any new introducted bow has to prove it hits the stated speeds. We have seen in the past that Shot Show bows hit speeds,but production models failed to do so.
> 
> I'm sure the bows will be FINE, don't think it's fair to anyone to compare them to an established bow until they are actually out and about. We all know the designer wants soooooooooo hard to beat whatever Bowtech does, but shouldn't allow that to cloud our own minds.


Im sure you will want argue about this or say that Im inflating and deflating my numbers, but what ever. I have an RPM as well as an Evo. You say that The RPM has "Bonified Speed", well, you are right sir. Its a Bonified fact that that bow looses efficiency with heavier arrows as well as shortening the draw length, worse that a lot of other bows. The Rpm may hit is speed at thirty inch's with 350 grain arrow, but I know mine looses efficiency fast with my hunting arrow at MY draw length. 

I will let you guys do the numbers and determine what the IBO'S break down to, but here is what MY two bows do set up exactly the same.
EVO set to 70lbs and 27 dl 460 grain arrow........272-273fps
RPM set to 70lbs and 27dl 460 grain arrow........275-276fps
since the bow tech is supposed to be 7 fps faster, there is actually a 4 to 5 fps deficit somewhere. I will let the guys a lot smarter than me figure out whats going on. I just know there is supposed to be a larger gap in the speeds than what there really is.

And lets PLEASE not hear that one is not properly tuned, because they are both properly tuned......:wink:


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Don't be so QUICK with the speed. We don't have to discuss past released IBO's do we ? The Bowtech 360 is an established bow with bonifide speeds. Any new introducted bow has to prove it hits the stated speeds. We have seen in the past that Shot Show bows hit speeds,but production models failed to do so.
> 
> I'm sure the bows will be FINE, don't think it's fair to anyone to compare them to an established bow until they are actually out and about. We all know the designer wants soooooooooo hard to beat whatever Bowtech does, but shouldn't allow that to cloud our own minds.


An interrogative sentence is one that asks a direct question and always ends with a question mark. It is a question.

A declarative sentence makes a statement to relay information or ideas and ends with a period. 

I think everyone would be happier if you would just avoid the Obsession threads. I don't go around posting negative comments in other manufacturer's threads, can't you just avoid the Obsession threads?

If you do not like the fact that the Obsession bow line up for 2015 is getting faster, I am sorry.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

How fast are they getting Bow Only??
Hint hint.......


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> Im sure you will want argue about this or say that Im inflating and deflating my numbers, but what ever. I have an RPM as well as an Evo. You say that The RPM has "Bonified Speed", well, you are right sir. Its a Bonified fact that that bow looses efficiency with heavier arrows as well as shortening the draw length, worse that a lot of other bows. The Rpm may hit is speed at thirty inch's with 350 grain arrow, but I know mine looses efficiency fast with my hunting arrow at MY draw length.
> 
> I will let you guys do the numbers and determine what the IBO'S break down to, but here is what MY two bows do set up exactly the same.
> EVO set to 70lbs and 27 dl 460 grain arrow........272-273fps
> ...


those are not very good numbers for either bow from what I can see.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> those are not very good numbers for either bow from what I can see.


But very believable from what most say. Looks like the Evo is 11-12FPS lower than its rating if you use the 353# but it is very quiet, vibe free and such a smooth draw for a speed bow :wink:


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

my fastest evolution was 29/62 305gr. arrow, peep and loop and cushion button kisser, 336fps


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually, neither of 13bonatter69's bows appear to be performing well in the "speed" department. 

I still have a Knightmare that is doing fine. last check, 28" @ 65# 420 grain stick at 294-296 fps that is set up loaded string for hunting. I still prefer it over the Evo I had, but the Evo is a great shooting bow. Interesting to see what OB comes up with and if the bows will perform as advertised. For whatever reason, I have a feeling they will do pretty well. There have been enough bumps in the road. I'm giving them another try and we'll see if it's a good move.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

My Phoenix is 57lbs 27.5DL 405 gr arrow at 267.7 with a loaded string. It seems to make IBO.


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

The rpms as well as most bows shoot sufficiently slower at short draw lengths a longer brace would make it even worst...no power stoke, they can't just load an arrow they need time to gain momentum '27" is pretty short draw length


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

My rpm with pro line strings brass nock set for a kisser hot shot peep and d loop @ 29"-70lbs 420 grain maxima red was right around 315 fps right their with my destroyer....


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> But very believable from what most say. Looks like the Evo is 11-12FPS lower than its rating if you use the 353# but it is very quiet, vibe free and such a smooth draw for a speed bow :wink:


This is the way I feel. All I know is that I am VERY happy with the speed I am getting. I personally am ok with shooting 270-280, its fast enough for my heavy arrows, and its pretty easy to get fixed blades to shoot good at that speed all the way out to 60-70 yards. No matter how fast my bow shot, I would always just add more weight to my arrow so that I stayed in that 270 -280 fps range. 

My point is that I have had several DNA's that I loved, a full throttle, two insanities, two xcentrics, and the RPM. All of these bows allowed me to shoot my 460 grain arrow and stay in that sweet spot of 270-280fps. I have had numerous other bows the last couple years as well, but with my arrow, they fell below the 270fps.
Now, out of all the bows that did make that speed that I listed above, I thought were pretty good bows. My thing with the Evo is that the draw cycle feels incredibly good to me and the valley and letoff, are out of this world. Add that to the fact that it is VERY quiet and Vibe free, and holds on target effortlessly, and to me it is EASILY the best option for ME out of all the bows I have listed above. 
I wish more people would compare bows against bows, same arrow, same draw weight, same dl, just as I have done. IT would be much easier to compare bow to bow instead of bow to posted IBO????? I mean what good is it to compare a bow to its listed IBO, it isn't. You should compare the bow you are looking at to the bow you currently own. If you like the bow you are looking at better than the one you currently own, buy it. If not, don't buy it and continue shooting the bow you already own till you find one you like better. Kinda simple really....:wink:

I always get a chuckle out of the people that say some stupid crap like........ Boy I love that new Blah Blah Blah, its smoother and quieter than my bow, but its coming in ten feet slower than its posted IBO, so I think I will stay with my old trusty switchback!
UM OK, so the new bow you like way better, you said its smoother, quieter and its ten feet faster than what you are shooting NOW, but you are gonna pass because its ten feet slower than its posted IBO. Well guess what, the bow aint slow, you are!!!! lmao
BTW, this is not directed at anyone, I just get a chuckle when I read posts like the example I gave.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

13bonatter69, that is why it is great to have so many options. Everyone has different expectations and how they look at things. I don't laugh at anyone for what they expect or how they decide what they want. If someone is looking for what the company states it should do then good for them. If someone is looking for smoother, quieter and less vibes good for them. Neither way is right or wrong, just different. Glad you are enjoying your bow.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Right on.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

The countdown has begun!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Great now how long will it last &#55356;&#57225;


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

My rpm at 28.5/70/350 was right about 352ibo. My evo at the exact same specs was 8fps slower


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Bow Only said:


> The countdown has begun!


? how much time is on the clock ?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> ? how much time is on the clock ?


Days


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Mr.On said:


> Pics man....pics!


To my surprise mine showed a day early! Setting her up now! Stormy spring green!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> To my surprise mine showed a day early! Setting her up now! Stormy spring green!


That's a super sharp combo!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My guess is weeks yet. Probably not until, or possibly after the ATA show.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bow Only said:


> An interrogative sentence is one that asks a direct question and always ends with a question mark. It is a question.
> 
> A declarative sentence makes a statement to relay information or ideas and ends with a period.
> 
> ...


I never said I don't like the idea that obsession is getting faster. It's a sign of the times , every bow company is getting faster.

I never bashed obsession. I may have complained about you trolling anything obsession so that no one can objectively discuss them without you trolling. You happen to be the issue on these forums, not obsession.

My point as it pertains to speed and obsession is pertinent. Why ? Because obsession introduced their new bows with stated ibo speeds that never hit those speeds. The prototype hit speed but the production bows didn't.

It became a problem and rightfully so, obsession readjusted their ibo speeds lower to accommodate the actual speeds it hit.

Therefore, talk is cheap about supposed speed. Let's see what they can do first because they guessed wrong already.

Nothing negative, everything actual. I look forward to these news bows hitting their speeds and even bypassing the ibo speeds. But I because of past history, ain't gonna trust the posted numbers until people chime in with real life chronographed speeds.

Can you blame me based on prior events ?

This is bashing ? Or is this you with your head in the sand like an ostriche ?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> To my surprise mine showed a day early! Setting her up now! Stormy spring green!


Yea bud! Welcome back to the brotherhood!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Yea bud! Welcome back to the brotherhood!


Thanks bro! Definitely missed the Phoenix and the brotherhood. But I'm back!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I never said I don't like the idea that obsession is getting faster. It's a sign of the times , every bow company is getting faster.
> 
> I never bashed obsession. I may have complained about you trolling anything obsession so that no one can objectively discuss them without you trolling. You happen to be the issue on these forums, not obsession.
> 
> ...


Nope, that's not bashing at all.

Frankly Obsession needs to get their act together with respect to speed and truth in advertising.

Missing advertised IBO (especially by a lot) will give you a very bad reputation in a hurry and that's hardly something a small start-up company can afford.

I wish them well but they've got work to do as a company (timing of 2015 release not good either IMO but that's a diff story).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> ? how much time is on the clock ?


Targeted release date is Dec. 11 but it might slip to the 15th.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Predator said:


> Targeted release date is Dec. 11 but it might slip to the 15th.


That's not bad at all. My NoCam should be here this week, but my second bow will either be an Xcentric or the new Obsession:...just need to shoot them first


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Love how the stormy logo landed right on the shelf!
Very cool


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> To my surprise mine showed a day early! Setting her up now! Stormy spring green!


Thats killer!Love SH wish i had one full deer skull on my pattern, dont get me wrong it i love my canery but not one skull is full or Stormyhardwoods readable on my rig (wish it we're ) but it still looks BA none the less.That skull on the riser shelf looks great!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ryjax said:


> That's not bad at all. My NoCam should be here this week, but my second bow will either be an Xcentric or the new Obsession:...just need to shoot them first


Actually I haven't a clue. Just my guess. People want answers I thought I'd give them one. I figure my guess is as good as anyone's. Heck, I'm not even sure Obsession knows when it will happen.

Axcel's give-a-way thread was brilliant marketing. Got tons of interest and caused a LOT of people to look at their website that might not have otherwise. Maybe we should have an Obsession "guess the release date" give-a-way. We start a thread and everyone gets one guess on a date. All those who guess the correct date go into a drawing with the winner getting a free 2015 Obsession bow of their choice. Heck, we need to do something to drum up some excitement for those poor guys - I mean by the time the 2015 lineup is announced 90% of AT will have gotten impatient and already bought a Nitrum, Nocam, Prodigy, Xcentric 7, Decree, Synergy etc. - lots of great options already out there.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a complaint on the camo,love it.Just the way it got laid out during the application process. A smaller down sized version might help aid in detail of skulls and brand being seen wich helps others read what camo it is.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> Thats killer!Love SH wish i had one full deer skull on my pattern, dont get me wrong it i love my canery but not one skull is full or Stormyhardwoods readable on my rig (wish it we're ) but it still looks BA none the less.That skull on the riser shelf looks great!


Thanks. Yeah it was the first thing I noticed. All my other stormy Obsessions this year didn't have the full logo like this one. I really like this color. I think they are discontinuing this and the canary this year. Every color of stormy is so sweet! Love em all!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> Thanks. Yeah it was the first thing I noticed. All my other stormy Obsessions this year didn't have the full logo like this one. I really like this color. I think they are discontinuing this and the canary this year. Every color of stormy is so sweet! Love em all!!


Agree!Canary was the reason i pulled the trigger and didn't wait to see if a 2015 offering was a faster or lighter evo type configuration. 

Super happy with my evo in every way possible.The full skull and readable Stormyhardwoods would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to clear up any questions available for 2015

Original 
Prairie
Special Ops
Natural
GunMetal
BloodTrail
Patriot
Royalty


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Just to clear up any questions available for 2015
> 
> Original
> Prairie
> ...


No spring green huh?


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Just to clear up any questions available for 2015
> 
> Original
> Prairie
> ...


Too bad canary isn't still available. I hated the pic of it but it doesn't even look close to the pic when seen in real life on bows. It is one of my favorites!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*the unseen!*

If canary had a few actual pics on risers it would never been disco.






k sorry off topic!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> If canary had a few actual pics on risers it would never been disco.
> View attachment 2093191
> k sorry off topic!


totally agree! Whack&Stack update those pics!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I was going to go with a Canary for my personal 2015 bow as well.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.On said:


> Pics man....pics!


Here you go


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Predator said:


> Nope, that's not bashing at all.
> 
> Frankly Obsession needs to get their act together with respect to speed and truth in advertising.
> 
> ...


Well atleast we have 1 other person who is a realist !

Thanks for speaking the truth.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> If canary had a few actual pics on risers it would never been disco.
> View attachment 2093191
> k sorry off topic!


I say keep em coming!

Close enough to topic for me!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

COArrow said:


> Here you go


Love it!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

AK&HIboy said:


> If canary had a few actual pics on risers it would never been disco.
> View attachment 2093191
> k sorry off topic!


This is the hottest looking Obsession I've seen and frankly, these bows have really looked great with the various stormy camo. 

Yours takes the cake in my honest opinion second would be the green with bronze cams.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*bow porn continued!*

What SH needed to get canary in your hands!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Love my rig from looks to function, more than happy with OB and SH camo and Breathn tuned.Solid ass rig in every aspect.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Discontinuing canary imo is a mistake. Dont do it!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Well atleast we have 1 other person who is a realist !
> 
> Thanks for speaking the truth.


Lmao Pred has been a OB hatter on more than enough threads,get it preddy you like you Xcentric (sp) cool story bud,go push that else were.We who like OB laugh at your every need to post your garbage.Go pimp your troll trash else were,personally sick of your desire to post and bash every OB thread.

Grow up brother and hit up your fanny boys threads.

We all get it,ya dont like these bows....move on and TRY TO HELP OR POST TO TRY OR GO.....BY BY...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Predator is the best of best, guy finds every OB thread and....Sees a chance to"crap on" bro this aint a doggy park,take your **** with you.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In.....A doggy bag please.And thank you.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not trying to be a DB but come on bro you dont add,want or need to add your garbage on evey OB thread.Pradator?Pre is OB?OB mighty troll hunter?

Your better than that brother,we all read your posts,yours and mine you have more to add to AT than this garbage!I know cause I've read it,remember bud we ALL LIKE ARCHERY.THATS WHY WE ARE HERE?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> Not trying to be a DB but come on bro you dont add,want or need to add your garbage on evey OB thread.Pradator?Pre is OB?OB mighty troll hunter?
> 
> Your better than that brother,we all read your posts,yours and mine you have more to add to AT than this garbage!I know cause I've read it,remember bud we ALL LIKE ARCHERY.THATS WHY WE ARE HERE?



I couldn't agree with you any more AK&HIboy!! What is the guys problem with Obsession anyways?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe they are ending Canary..


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Don't forget elite threads, or maybe he has completely moved on the obsession. .lol. I love the comments about what obsession needs to do and the "work" they better do to not develop a bad reputation. I think obsession is doing just fine in the reputation department.


OB and Elite will do just fine without are lil AT Pred stalker,both are rising fast and lil ol pred is losing faith even though he has more to offer.Sad actually, he could help with his knowledge yet he loses it by being a ******* add your favorite fan boiiii name here -----


----------



## HoGGy (Oct 29, 2014)

Predator??? Bottom-Feeder.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> I believe they are ending Canary..


Sad Tracie such a sick pattern, wish i had funds to get all done in canary before its disco.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

HoGGy said:


> Predator??? Bottom-Feeder.


Ya mud diver.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I just don't think it was a big seller, I agree it is sick. Most people don't have the nuts to go outside the box. Glad you ponied up Bro....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Sad Tracie such a sick pattern, wish i had funds to get all done in canary before its disco.


35.00 includes return shipping....


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> 35.00 includes return shipping....


If i can swing it you will be the one i send my release too.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Pm me if you can tear down a stan element to get done up in canary brother.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Jesus... Get a fricken life...


MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I never said I don't like the idea that obsession is getting faster. It's a sign of the times , every bow company is getting faster.
> 
> I never bashed obsession. I may have complained about you trolling anything obsession so that no one can objectively discuss them without you trolling. You happen to be the issue on these forums, not obsession.
> 
> ...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Pm me if you can tear down a stan element to get done up in canary brother.


Send it straight to UF... No need to strip first... I just sent 2 Stans to be done but man I just don't have the time anymore for release work.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Mikey uncustom G thread crapping again. When will mods put an end to this idiot.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

6 more days to December, maybe just maybe.........


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Straight from Mr. Dennis Lewis, himself. Someone else asked him on Facebook when the bows will be released. One bow will be released per week within the weeks running up to ATA.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I wonder how many new bows are actually on the new lineup? And as I stated before, I hope that OB will be responding to and trying to add new dealers in 2015 too. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been reaching out to our local shops and ranges trying to get them to add Obsession bows so people have the opportunity to shoot and see them first hand. So I guess stay tuned for the next couple weeks guys.......


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

vftcandy said:


> Mikey uncustom G thread crapping again. When will mods put an end to this idiot.


Only one crapping is you. I'm speaking the truth. Tell me 1 item that I just wrote that isn't 100% fact and I'll retract it !

Until then, stop trolling my posts.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

AK&HIboy said:


> Lmao Pred has been a OB hatter on more than enough threads,get it preddy you like you Xcentric (sp) cool story bud,go push that else were.We who like OB laugh at your every need to post your garbage.Go pimp your troll trash else were,personally sick of your desire to post and bash every OB thread.
> 
> Grow up brother and hit up your fanny boys threads.
> 
> We all get it,ya dont like these bows....move on and TRY TO HELP OR POST TO TRY OR GO.....BY BY...




I guess you didn't read. I don't hate obsession bows. I don't hate anything in life, except dying.

In fact, I posted that I thought your yellow obsession was the hottest obsession I've seen.

I was just stating facts about speed anticipation ibo's on their new bows. 

But again, you may be right. Regardless if the bows don't hit the posted speeds or not, if the bow feels good in your hand, certainly every bow made is fast enough.

So speed don't really matter. But a little integrity in the posted ibo numbers doesn't hurt. I'm sure obsession learned this last time and won't slip up again a second time.

You can bet, a ton of people will be looking to see if the new bows hit ibo. Just fact, not thread crapping or pot stirring. Obsession is going to have to prove their ibo speeds are true and once they do, this will leave them. But until they do, this will follow them.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> So speed don't really matter. But a little integrity in the posted ibo numbers doesn't hurt. I'm sure obsession learned this last time and won't slip up again a second time.
> 
> You can bet, a ton of people will be looking to see if the new bows hit ibo. Just fact, not thread crapping or pot stirring. Obsession is going to have to prove their ibo speeds are true and once they do, this will leave them. But until they do, this will follow them.


I take it you'll be posting this on every bow brand thread cause most every bow does not meet advertised ibo. I guess your gonna be busy typing! 
Obsession bows speak for themselves, shoot one it's not hype.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Discontinuing canary imo is a mistake. Dont do it!


Agreed.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

You guys have to familiarize yourselves with the* ignore* feature, that way the moronic only get to share their mindless drivel with their cronies. The rest of us adults can have a constructive conversation as intended.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

AK&HIboy said:


> Lmao Pred has been a OB hatter on more than enough threads,get it preddy you like you Xcentric (sp) cool story bud,go push that else were.We who like OB laugh at your every need to post your garbage.Go pimp your troll trash else were,personally sick of your desire to post and bash every OB thread.
> 
> Grow up brother and hit up your fanny boys threads.
> 
> We all get it,ya dont like these bows....move on and TRY TO HELP OR POST TO TRY OR GO.....BY BY...


What on earth are you talking about? You must have your head so far up your you know what you can't even see straight. I am far from being a OB hater and have absolutely not been trashing OB on every OB thread out there. Now, the Elite fanboys may have a point if they go way back to this time last year when they were all drooling over the signing of Levi and the release of the E series. I had to have some fun with those fanboys - too good to pass up. LOL!

But I've done NOTHING of the sort with Obsession. I've been quite impressed with the Obsession product and thought seriously this past summer about buying one. The fact that they didn't quite offer the spec/speed combination I was looking for combined to some extent with my fear (yes, I'll just be honest and call it that) of 2-track binaries in contrast to my comfort and expertise with hybrid cams kept me from pulling the trigger.

You've displayed classic fanboy behavior by attempting to vilify someone who says anything other than positive comments about the brand you shoot. Personally attacking someone (especially when it's nothing but lies) simply because they share an opinion about a brand or product is terribly immature and a violation of AT rules. Honestly you are the one that really needs to grow up. If you knew anything about me you would know I'm not a fanboy - have shot many brands and will change brands in a heartbeat if they offer the best solution for me.

That's what prompted me to give Xpedition a shot when I picked up an XR6 this past summer. I was blown away by what a small company can do in this space and Obsession fits that mold in many ways. While I haven't owned one, numerous people I trust here have had great things to say about them. I'm also a big fan of SH camo and love that they are linked up with them - I think it's clearly a competitive advantage. I am thinking of picking up a 2015 model but nothing has compelled me to pull the trigger yet. I won't go into all the details on why nothing from the Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, Elite etc. lineups quite do it for me this year. The Xcentric 7SD is on the short list but I'm actually holding off to see what Obsession releases (and yet you call me an OB hater - ok - unbeleivable!)

Now, let's not confuse my respect for their product with my concern for some of their business practices. Listen, small companies often have people that are good visionaries or technical experts etc. behind them but lack the business savvy to optimize results. It's just a reality and I've seen it many times in the archery/hunting industry (wait till you see my KUIU rant which I haven't found time to post yet. My perception is that Onsession has been weak on execution a number of times and I think one can be critical of that without, by any stretch, being a hater of the brand. Heck, you call me an Xpedition fanboy and yet if you paid any attention you'd know I was critical of their marketing strategy on their short draw bows - was in a public debate with their national sales manager which carried over into PM. I had their best interests in mind but many people tend to be fearful of constructive criticism. Obsession has had a number of failures on the execution front. Improperly advertising IBO on the Evo was a big one. Brutally slow delivery times was another. A late release of the 2015 lineup is another (recognizing they may need more time to "get it right" which certainly warrants a delay but if they had their act together they could have done it earlier). All of these things have created a lot of negative "noise" on AT and elsewhere. When you are a small company trying to make a name for yourself you avoid creating "negative noise" at all costs. Some will be unavoidable but the things listed above were all avoidable with better execution. I realize that being a successful business man and Fortune 500 executive probably taints my perspective and doesn't allow me to fully understand the challenges of a small business trying to make its way in this industry but I do know how to recognize successful business practices and those that aren't.

In summary, I wish Obsession well and hope that they improve on execution in the upcoming year. Meanwhile I'll patiently await their release and would kindly ask that you refrain from making of lies and personal attacks on people here on AT. Good day.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

COArrow said:


> Here you go


Yours is target green rt? I like both spring and target. The target green has more pop and brightness


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Don't forget elite threads, or maybe he has completely moved on the obsession. .lol. I love the comments about what obsession needs to do and the "work" they better do to not develop a bad reputation. I think obsession is doing just fine in the reputation department.


Come on truck - I've gone easy on Elite for quite some time. Frankly their 2015 release was so uneventful there wasn't much for anyone to talk about! :mg:

BTW, Obession can do better than they have on the "reputation" front. It's strong with the fanboys but beyond that there are a few black eyes that are still having an impact on their reputation.

Lastly, I'll accept apologies from you and AK&HI here on this thread (if you have the balls) or via PM if you don't. :wink:


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Last year Obsession started announcing the new line up on November 15th. We are only 10 days past that point now and some of you guys are screaming the sky is falling!! Relax, it's coming. It's a solid line up too.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to user reviews after the new line up is released. 

Finish(sure it will be top end)
The draw cycle
Speeds it's hitting
Ease of tuning. 
Quietness. If it's like the past they should be a whisper. 

All that good stuff.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> I don't agree with this. Literally anyone that I have talked to that has actually shot one has been totally impressed. It isn't just fanboys that relay a good reputation. I owned my phoenix for about a month and sold it locally to a guy along my route that had never seen one in person let alone shot one. I was in the same boat when i bought it here locally. I loved the bow but can't keep anything that long. The guy I sold it too loves it as well. The negativity you speak of is so few and far between. Like I said obsession is doing just fine, you will see in 15. Apologize, seriously? This forum is about as impersonal as it gets. I don't know you, you don't know me never will who cares...apologize LMAO


Ok, you are free to be wrong and to display no sense of humor if you like.

And this forum should be "impersonal" but some don't have the maturity to leave it that way so they make "personal" attacks on people like AK&HIboy did (a blatant violation of AT rules BTW). When someone makes a personal attack (particularly unjustified) a personal apology is only appropriate - unless one lacks the maturity to do so. I wasn't really expecting one from you - just included you in jest (although you have personally attacked me in the past). I don't frankly care, at the end of the day, and based on AK&HIboy's behavior here I suspect he doesn't possess the maturity to apologize - just pointing out how terribly wrong he is about me. And, btw, there are others, who are much closer to OB than either of the two of you, who respect and understand my opinion and know for a fact that I'm anything but an OB hater. But, as I already stated, everyone is free to be wrong should they so choose.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

You guys need to join the Obsession Facebook page because Derik will probably be posting the release later this week. He'll have pics of one bow and info on others. This first bow isn't for everyone, but it's sure right up my alley. Rest assured there will be a bow you'll love in the 2015 line up. Choices choices


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> You guys need to join the Obsession Facebook page because Derik will probably be posting the release later this week. He'll have pics of one bow and info on others. This first bow isn't for everyone, but it's sure right up my alley. Rest assured there will be a bow you'll love in the 2015 line up. Choices choices


Very cool!

Hope the info gets posted here. I'm too old for Facebook lol

Norm


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Some of you have Predator wrong. I don't always agree with him but I will say he is equally critical of all bow companies. There are always improvements that can be made regardless of how good of a product or company you have and that is what he likes to do.


----------



## Hosshunter (Mar 17, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Edited as I just noticed you said OB facebook page not the obsession bow group on there. I definitely like the OB page....the group is a totally different story.


You were right on with the first version. Seen a few "technical issue" post deleted....


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> I just don't think it was a big seller, I agree it is sick. Most people don't have the nuts to go outside the box. Glad you ponied up Bro....


That may be part of it but the pic of canary on the SH site doesn't look anything close to what it does in real life. I'm sure that's part of it too.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dhom said:


> Some of you have Predator wrong. I don't always agree with him but I will say he is equally critical of all bow companies. There are always improvements that can be made regardless of how good of a product or company you have and that is what he likes to do.


Just some of them. Thanks though and you are correct. I have provided critical commentary on either the product or business practices, or both, of every bow company out there (at least that's worth talking about), including every brand I've ever owned or shot. It invariably irritates the fanboys of each respective brand whenever I do so because they can't seem to be objective or accept that their brand isn't perfect. But their irritation and personal attacks will not keep me from continuing to do so. Good companies listen to the consumer base and learn from it. Despite what some of you may think, they don't always and only want to hear positive comments. They also want to hear negative perceptions and thoughts on how they can do better. They will then filter through that feedback and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> You guys need to join the Obsession Facebook page because Derik will probably be posting the release later this week. He'll have pics of one bow and info on others. This first bow isn't for everyone, but it's sure right up my alley. Rest assured there will be a bow you'll love in the 2015 line up. Choices choices


Cant wait to see what is coming for 2015


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

dhom said:


> Some of you have Predator wrong. I don't always agree with him but I will say he is equally critical of all bow companies. There are always improvements that can be made regardless of how good of a product or company you have and that is what he likes to do.


I agree, Crusty is, well.......Crusty, but hes a good dude. He enjoys the debate, and its all good imo.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Probe 97 said:


> I take it you'll be posting this on every bow brand thread cause most every bow does not meet advertised ibo. I guess your gonna be busy typing!
> Obsession bows speak for themselves, shoot one it's not hype.





Predator said:


> Come on truck - I've gone easy on Elite for quite some time. Frankly their 2015 release was so uneventful there wasn't much for anyone to talk about! :mg:
> 
> BTW, Obession can do better than they have on the "reputation" front. It's strong with the fanboys but beyond that there are a few black eyes that are still having an impact on their reputation.
> 
> Lastly, I'll accept apologies from you and AK&HI here on this thread (if you have the balls) or via PM if you don't. :wink:


I do apologize for the poor childish wording.And maybe I am reading it wrong if you do debate or bring up concerns about all manufacturers I have just seen allot on elite and OB threads.

Anyways i apologize for being a DB you have your opinions and things you would like diffrently as do I.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> I do apologize for the poor childish wording.And maybe I am reading it wrong if you do debate or bring up concerns about all manufacturers I have just seen allot on elite and OB threads.
> 
> Anyways i apologize for being a DB you have your opinions and things you would like diffrently as do I.


This is the first mature apology I've seen since I joined this site. 

Respect.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

AK&HIboy said:


> I do apologize for the poor childish wording.And maybe I am reading it wrong if you do debate or bring up concerns about all manufacturers I have just seen allot on elite and OB threads.
> 
> Anyways i apologize for being a DB you have your opinions and things you would like diffrently as do I.



that is how you MAN UP. appreciated by me, for sure.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Is the stormy logo red on the spring green? Or Is it my screen? Never saw it that close up before. And the arrow shelf logo is great!!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

This thread is now ridiculous....some of you should just go to Ferguson , Missouri and un-stress yourselves by looting or something. Jeeeeezzzzzz


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I went through the Stormy risers and got one with a skull on the shelf. One of the perks I guess.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

So, through all of these threads bickering back and forth, is it safe to assume that a bow will be released this week as well as the specs of the other bows in the lineup?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

A perk of what??

Are you an employee or just being close to the factory?



Bow Only said:


> I went through the Stormy risers and got one with a skull on the shelf. One of the perks I guess.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

bloodyboots said:


> Is the stormy logo red on the spring green? Or Is it my screen? Never saw it that close up before. And the arrow shelf logo is great!!
> View attachment 2093727


Here's another pic it's like a brown color.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That looks cool


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

.


AK&HIboy said:


> I do apologize for the poor childish wording.And maybe I am reading it wrong if you do debate or bring up concerns about all manufacturers I have just seen allot on elite and OB threads.
> 
> Anyways i apologize for being a DB you have your opinions and things you would like diffrently as do I.


Sorry guys...been doing that "work" thing. AK&HIboy and I have already traded PMs and I really appreciate his apology. I certainly didn't want to be mischaracterized as an Obsession hater by any stretch. Product seems great and would love to see them be successful. AK&HIboy and I are all good.

I'll say it again and again, but if we can keep the discussion on archery topics and refrain from the personal attacks and name calling we'd have much more productive discussions here. We are all human and I've been guilty of making the mistake myself in the past but never been proud of it. In the end, exercising a little discretion in this area would do us all some good.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mr.On said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Hope the info gets posted here. I'm too old for Facebook lol
> 
> Norm


LOL! I know what you are saying but you might be surprised. Facebook isn't for the youngins any more. My teenage kids say it's been out for years but my wife (we are in mid 40's) and her friends are all over Facebook. I recently opened an account strictly so I can access stuff like this. I don't actually post anything to my page. And I actually have no idea how to "join" the Obsession page but I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I agree, Crusty is, well.......Crusty, but hes a good dude. He enjoys the debate, and its all good imo.


Ah, yes, "Crusty" LOL! One correction, I don't "enjoy" the debate, I "live for it" :darkbeer:

What people need to understand about me is that I have an inherent personality flaw. Some can see the silver lining in every cloud. Some are oblivious. And then some can see the dark lining in every cloud. I fit the later description - LOL. Doesn't mean I don't also see the positives but I tend to take them for granted and not dwell on them. I focus on the dark lining and how to get rid of it. It's a bit of a plague but in some ways it has served me well as I'm never quite satisfied and always looking for ways to improve things. I have criticized or can criticize something about practically every brand in the hunting industry - Swarovski is probably the only exception I can think of off hand.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Predator said:


> Ah, yes, "Crusty" LOL! One correction, I don't "enjoy" the debate, I "live for it" :darkbeer:
> 
> What people need to understand about me is that I have an inherent personality flaw. Some can see the silver lining in every cloud. Some are oblivious. And then some can see the dark lining in every cloud. I fit the later description - LOL. Doesn't mean I don't also see the positives but I tend to take them for granted and not dwell on them. I focus on the dark lining and how to get rid of it. It's a bit of a plague but in some ways it has served me well as I'm never quite satisfied and always looking for ways to improve things. I have criticized or can criticize something about practically every brand in the hunting industry - Swarovski is probably the only exception I can think of off hand.


yeah, well I like my Zeiss better................ sorry, just couldn't help it...................:wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> Here's another pic it's like a brown color.


It's actually grey in the flat file of the pattern so if someone gets a bow with a grey logo that will explain that lol 

Royalty, BloodTrail, Autumn, GunMetal, Canary, Target Green, Passion all shared the same grey logo layer


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> LOL! I know what you are saying but you might be surprised. Facebook isn't for the youngins any more. My teenage kids say it's been out for years but my wife (we are in mid 40's) and her friends are all over Facebook. I recently opened an account strictly so I can access stuff like this. I don't actually post anything to my page. And I actually have no idea how to "join" the Obsession page but I'll try to figure it out.


I'm 36. 

Way too old for Facebook!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

According to Facebook looks like friday is the day


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

HHunter37 said:


> According to Facebook looks like friday is the day


Nice!


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

HHunter37 said:


> According to Facebook looks like friday is the day


Lets see what Friday brings....


----------



## 3-D BUSTER X (May 31, 2007)

Ill be waiting !! I'm in desperate need for a 3-d rig !


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> It's actually grey in the flat file of the pattern so if someone gets a bow with a grey logo that will explain that lol
> 
> Royalty, BloodTrail, Autumn, GunMetal, Canary, Target Green, Passion all shared the same grey logo layer


Definitely looks like more of a brown color not grey, I personally like it better than the bright grey on the bloodtrail version. I am curious to see if OB offers a different cam color, possibly an OD green maybe to go with the new SH special ops finish option.....


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Probe 97 said:


> Definitely looks like more of a brown color not grey, I personally like it better than the bright grey on the bloodtrail version. I am curious to see if OB offers a different cam color, possibly an OD green maybe to go with the new SH special ops finish option.....


If it's grey I'm color blind. Cuz it definitely looks brown on my bow. Thought I'd be keeping her but Obsession decided to release something this Friday now. Now it's for sale lol hopefully I can get a target rig yet!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> If it's grey I'm color blind. Cuz it definitely looks brown on my bow. Thought I'd be keeping her but Obsession decided to release something this Friday now. Now it's for sale lol hopefully I can get a target rig yet!



Now that's just a shame, your bow is one of the nicest spring green rigs I've seen. I know people are beyond eager to get their 2015 OB bows ordered and on their way. The count down is on!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> If it's grey I'm color blind. Cuz it definitely looks brown on my bow. Thought I'd be keeping her but Obsession decided to release something this Friday now. Now it's for sale lol hopefully I can get a target rig yet!


Looks brown to me as well bro


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow!!!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Probe 97 said:


> Definitely looks like more of a brown color not grey, I personally like it better than the bright grey on the bloodtrail version. I am curious to see if OB offers a different cam color, possibly an OD green maybe to go with the new SH special ops finish option.....


For real?


Probe 97 said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Looks brown to me as well bro


It does look brown I was just explaining that's not how it was designed. I can't control how it gets coated though


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Guys, who make OA's strings? Or are they made in house.

Also what is their material they use?

Thsnks and have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr.On said:


> Guys, who make OA's strings? Or are they made in house.
> 
> Also what is their material they use?
> 
> Thsnks and have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


I'm sure they are ABB strings.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> I'm sure they are ABB strings.


Thanks!


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

arrowblaster said:


> I'm sure they are ABB strings.


Yep. BCY 8190


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I think I'm gonna look at an Obsession or Expedition bow this year.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Posted my KUIU rant (referred to earlier in this thread) over on the bowhunting page.

Also following the Facebook page so looking forward to tomorrow's release. Anyone know what time of the day it's expected?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I think I'm gonna look at an Obsession or Expedition bow this year.


What????


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I think I'm gonna look at an Obsession or Expedition bow this year.


Maybe you could request a K.S autographed edition!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

dhom said:


> Maybe you could request a K.S autographed edition!


That will never happen. But just the same, Obsession owners are decent people. Can't include them because they never stole a penny from anyone.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That will never happen. But just the same, Obsession owners are decent people. Can't include them because they never stole a penny from anyone.


Lol, didn't think it would.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't buy a GM vehicle then, because they robbed the whole working America!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

creed dave said:


> Don't buy a GM vehicle then, because they robbed the whole working America!


That is truth!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

creed dave said:


> Don't buy a GM vehicle then, because they robbed the whole working America!


Bought and sold way over 1,000 GM vehicles.

They never robbed me, in fact I made a ton of money on them.

But ,,, to each their own, this is America. A land of choices.


----------



## barnold1 (Oct 28, 2011)

creed dave said:


> Don't buy a GM vehicle then, because they robbed the whole working America!


It was actually the UAW that robbed us taxpayers, don't buy anything they're getting overpaid to make.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

creed dave said:


> Don't buy a GM vehicle then, because they robbed the whole working America!


And we can't forget Dodge robbed us as well


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Bought and sold way over 1,000 GM vehicles.
> 
> They never robbed me, in fact I made a ton of money on them.
> 
> But ,,, to each their own, this is America. A land of choices.


GM failed to payback millions of tax payers dollars, so they did rob you -from the back side.
Another AT genious


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.On said:


> And we can't forget Dodge robbed us as well


I've never heard if dodge paid back all their loans ?


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I've got $1,000 that says GM is bankrupt again in next 5 years


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

And here all this time I thought I was on Archery Talk not Auto Talk....hmm!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

creed dave said:


> GM failed to payback millions of tax payers dollars, so they did rob you -from the back side.
> Another AT genious





creed dave said:


> I've never heard if dodge paid back all their loans ?



You call another guy an "AT genius" and then you don't know the answer to this question? 

I clicked on this thread to see the 2015 OB, but I guess I'll have to go to FB to see them.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

creed dave said:


> GM failed to payback millions of tax payers dollars, so they did rob you -from the back side.
> Another AT genious


Genius ? If anyone got a reason to beatch about that and high taxes its me !

I paid so far this year $40K in social security and taxes and will pay more @ tax time.

You want genius , Mr Genius ? I learned a long time ago from someone who was wealthy, to concern my time with the things I can control, and with the things I can't control, move on from them. Focus on what I am able to control.

So I go to work everyday focusing on what I can control. That is ? Work smart, work efficiently and pile up as much $$$$ I can for that day.

I don't concern myself that I have to pay tax on the money I'm earning, I'm focused on what is mine. Not on paying back for cash for clunkers or bail out of GM or Dudge. Because Mr.Genuis, if they didn't get bailed out, I'd have to be paying more money to feed them welfare or food stamps.

6 of 1 or half dozen of the other Mr.Genius. I'm gonna HAVE to pay. I'm focused on earning more than I did yesterday, last week, last month, last quarter, last year. The rest takes care of itself. I can't control that part.

So, yeah, I am boldly another AT Genuis.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Interesting topic change. Really.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Cris Anderson said:


> Interesting topic change. Really.


Not really, lost my interest.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like tacos.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Genius ? If anyone got a reason to beatch about that and high taxes its me !
> 
> I paid so far this year $40K in social security and taxes and will pay more @ tax time.
> 
> ...


You can control who you spend money with though, right? Why support a company who didn't make good on loans and a bailout when you have other companies to choose from?


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Cris Anderson said:


> Interesting topic change. Really.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2367022

This will get people back on track. A lo of good info here.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

BowTeker01 said:


> You can control who you spend money with though, right? Why support a company who didn't make good on loans and a bailout when you have other companies to choose from?


Exactly! I'm done. Lmao


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

creed dave said:


> Exactly! I'm done. Lmao


Enjoy the Shorewood Shuffle!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

dhom said:


> Not really, lost my interest.


I guess my sarcasm was less than clear lol. That keyboard thing again!

I'm sure it'll get more interesting tomorrow.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Cris Anderson said:


> I guess my sarcasm was less than clear lol. That keyboard thing again!
> 
> I'm sure it'll get more interesting tomorrow.


Obviously my sarcasm didn't show through either.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> It does look brown I was just explaining that's not how it was designed. I can't control how it gets coated though


I think you should change the logo file from grey to brown on on the spring green whack, it looks crazy sharp in the brown imo.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Probe 97 said:


> I think you should change the logo file from grey to brown on on the spring green whack, it looks crazy sharp in the brown imo.


No worries spring is eliminated for 2015 so that takes care of that.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

dhom said:


> Obviously my sarcasm didn't show through either.


Lol


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

The morning count down is on, stay tuned!!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll have to call Dennis this morning to see what time Derik will be posting the info. It is true, the Sniper GT is being discontinued. The reason is the new bow draws and shoots so much smoother.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Dennis said this morning that he decided to keep the Sniper GT in the 2015 line up. The new bow released today (supposedly at noon?) has cams made of 7075 aluminum and this will increase cost slightly. Keeping the Sniper GT will give a lower price option.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

From Dennis on Facebook



> No guys I am running a Haas Cnc this morning ,we will release one bow at *12 pm est*. and more the following week all the way up to ATA ,there will be something for everyone released over the next few weeks. The reason for the delay is we are introducing a patent improvement to the already popular dual sync two track cam which took extra time. Our mission at Obsession Bows will always be smooth with speed.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

BowTeker01 said:


> You can control who you spend money with though, right? Why support a company who didn't make good on loans and a bailout when you have other companies to choose from?


True to a degree, I choose based upon my needs. If all things being equal, I'd choose the better of the two.

For an instance. Ally Bank took the tarp money. Do I finance my car or home with Bank of America at a higher rate because Ally took the tarp $$$ ? No, I won't. But it's ok if someone else does. Just not me.

Back on topic. Does Obsession really have a true 361 ibo 6 inch brace bow this year ? And the 2 track patent upgrade, will that eliminate Rex loyalties which will bring final bow cost down ?


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Let's go!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I REALLY hope he at least releases the specs for the full lineup so we know what options are out there and what to look forward to in the coming weeks.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent point. If they don't. Their buyer pool will get smaller including me. I need an indoor target bow-----NOW!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> And the 2 track patent upgrade, will that eliminate Rex loyalties which will bring final bow cost down ?[/quote's]
> 
> Doubt it will decrease the price even if there are no Rex loyalties since in the above post it was stated they were going to keep the sniper for a lower price option.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Predator said:


> I REALLY hope he at least releases the specs for the full lineup so we know what options are out there and what to look forward to in the coming weeks.


Definitely this. If they haven't released their competition for the Xcentric and Nitrum Turbo by the time the Xcentric demo for me comes in...I'll be done.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm jacked up!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Predator said:


> I REALLY hope he at least releases the specs for the full lineup so we know what options are out there and what to look forward to in the coming weeks.





soonerboy said:


> Excellent point. If they don't. Their buyer pool will get smaller including me. I need an indoor target bow-----NOW!


Look at my post 487 that's right from Dennis 
Don't get your hopes up ...just need to have patience folks ...


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

I have patience cus don't have money yet lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Look at my post 487 that's right from Dennis
> Don't get your hopes up ...just need to have patience folks ...


But Tom, I honestly have almost no patience. Seriously, just ask my wife - LOL.

Honestly though, the hard reality is that there are quite some number of people that have already given into the excitment of the release of the Nitrum, or the Synergy, or the Prodigy, or the Decree, or the Xcentric 7, or the NoCam and ordered a bow when they might have otherwise ordered an Obsession if they were in play. They weren't. I realize there have been some plausible reasons for the delay but they know the specs of the full lineup now. Zero reason not to release that info NOW. Even if you have to hold back on the marketing release of the pics and full model info and release it over the coming weeks there is ZERO reason not to provide specs on the full lineup. *List ATA, BH and IBO of the full lineup.* Not doing so doesn't give you any marketing benefit whatsoever and instead only serves to frustrate people and lose even more sales from a number of people who already have a competitor bow picked out and ready to order if they don't find an option from Obsession they like better.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Bow Only said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis said this morning that he decided to keep the Sniper GT in the 2015 line up. The new bow released today (supposedly at noon?) has cams made of 7075 aluminum and this will increase cost slightly. Keeping the Sniper GT will give a lower price
> ...


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Predator said:


> But Tom, I honestly have almost no patience. Seriously, just ask my wife - LOL.
> 
> Honestly though, the hard reality is that there are quite some number of people that have already given into the excitment of the release of the Nitrum, or the Synergy, or the Prodigy, or the Decree, or the Xcentric 7, or the NoCam and ordered a bow when they might have otherwise ordered an Obsession if they were in play. They weren't. I realize there have been some plausible reasons for the delay but they know the specs of the full lineup now. Zero reason not to release that info NOW. Even if you have to hold back on the marketing release of the pics and full model info and release it over the coming weeks there is ZERO reason not to provide specs on the full lineup. *List ATA, BH and IBO of the full lineup.* Not doing so doesn't give you any marketing benefit whatsoever and instead only serves to frustrate people and lose even more sales from a number of people who already have a competitor bow picked out and ready to order if they don't find an option from Obsession they like better.


Big thumbs up!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> But Tom, I honestly have almost no patience. Seriously, just ask my wife - LOL.
> 
> Honestly though, the hard reality is that there are quite some number of people that have already given into the excitment of the release of the Nitrum, or the Synergy, or the Prodigy, or the Decree, or the Xcentric 7, or the NoCam and ordered a bow when they might have otherwise ordered an Obsession if they were in play. They weren't. I realize there have been some plausible reasons for the delay but they know the specs of the full lineup now. Zero reason not to release that info NOW. Even if you have to hold back on the marketing release of the pics and full model info and release it over the coming weeks there is ZERO reason not to provide specs on the full lineup. *List ATA, BH and IBO of the full lineup.* Not doing so doesn't give you any marketing benefit whatsoever and instead only serves to frustrate people and lose even more sales from a number of people who already have a competitor bow picked out and ready to order if they don't find an option from Obsession they like better.


Agree...correct....well said


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Predator said:


> But Tom, I honestly have almost no patience. Seriously, just ask my wife - LOL.
> 
> Honestly though, the hard reality is that there are quite some number of people that have already given into the excitment of the release of the Nitrum, or the Synergy, or the Prodigy, or the Decree, or the Xcentric 7, or the NoCam and ordered a bow when they might have otherwise ordered an Obsession if they were in play. They weren't. I realize there have been some plausible reasons for the delay but they know the specs of the full lineup now. Zero reason not to release that info NOW. Even if you have to hold back on the marketing release of the pics and full model info and release it over the coming weeks there is ZERO reason not to provide specs on the full lineup. *List ATA, BH and IBO of the full lineup.* Not doing so doesn't give you any marketing benefit whatsoever and instead only serves to frustrate people and lose even more sales from a number of people who already have a competitor bow picked out and ready to order if they don't find an option from Obsession they like better.


About the only people that it affects are those on AT and of those on AT what percentage care about Obsession? In the scope of the big picture it affects almost no one. Other than your local diehard Mathews fan that has to always have the newest Mathews the day before they come out only AT people seem to want to jump on the new bow craze as soon as a new line up is announced.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

AR&BOW said:


> About the only people that it affects are those on AT and of those on AT what percentage care about Obsession? In the scope of the big picture it affects almost no one. Other than your local diehard Mathews fan that has to always have the newest Mathews the day before they come out only AT people seem to want to jump on the new bow craze as soon as a new line up is announced.


I'm sure I'm not the only one looking to buy a bow this time of year. I just joined AT so that really has no impact...but knowing that one bow in my price range...with this much hype...may not be released for weeks kinda sucks lol.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

AR&BOW said:


> About the only people that it affects are those on AT and of those on AT what percentage care about Obsession? In the scope of the big picture it affects almost no one. Other than your local diehard Mathews fan that has to always have the newest Mathews the day before they come out only AT people seem to want to jump on the new bow craze as soon as a new line up is announced.


People on AT are about the only people paying attention to a bow release at this time of the year anyway. So tell us what the lineup looks like. What on earth is the benefit of NOT doing so? Do tell.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

AR&BOW said:


> About the only people that it affects are those on AT and of those on AT what percentage care about Obsession? In the scope of the big picture it affects almost no one. Other than your local diehard Mathews fan that has to always have the newest Mathews the day before they come out only AT people seem to want to jump on the new bow craze as soon as a new line up is announced.


This is the reality of it all ^^^

I think I have a pretty good rep in my area for tuning , string building and customer service ... People know I'm an obsession dealer ... I even have a special going for free strings and tune on my bow sales

Do you know where most of my inquires come from ?? 

It's not the locals , most are AT members 

The locals here are Hoyt , Mathews, PSE, fans... Locals ask me what they have new coming out and I'm not even a dealer for them...

Same thing happened with Athens when I was a dealer , try as I may , only a few were interested ...

Most archers in my area could care less about Archery Talk .... It's just the fact of the matter that us archery talk members are a captured audience, and are only about 2% of the archery world

Hardly any pros come on here and they get paid to promote their respective products ...why is that? 

Reality is they hit more of a fan base on face book and Twitter


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> This is the reality of it all ^^^
> 
> I think I have a pretty good rep in my area for tuning , string building and customer service ... People know I'm an obsession dealer ... I even have a special going for free strings and tune on my bow sales
> 
> ...


Very true.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Folks... I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and anyone who knows me, knows how to take my posts.
The whole "You're hurting your product line by not releasing..." Blah blah. I know... not even 2 weeks ago, I berated Tribe for this very thing. But, u know what? EDUCATION is free. I did some digging... some educated digging. I read up on some marketing techniques. Some human behavioral traits. And, I made a discovery (as I'm sure each companies' marketing rep has done)
Drum roll please..........?
Delaying and building hype results in sales.
Period
Point Blank
Want me to prove it? Ok... everyone who's been saying "Nitrum and NoCam and Decree and Xcentric are tantalizing me... I'm gonna get one since the OB isn't out to select from"... Go buy one. For real! DO IT! None of us are stopping you. Quit your BIT**ING and GO DO IT! Now... after you've shot it for a month or two... and, the OB comes out, you KNOW you're gonna go find one to shoot. Right? Then you'll buy one. Of course you will... you're in here professing that, you've been waiting all this time to get these bows in your hands. That in and of itself makes you an OBSESSION FAN BOY. You're set in your mindset that it's the best bow out. That no matter what is built, it's going to be in your living room. That all other bows are secondary in your quest to be one of the first holding the new OB. Right? Hmmph, sounds like the same MATHEWS fan boys most of you love to bash. Now, don't get it twisted... I'm sure it's gonna be AWESOME, whatever Dennis and Angela and the rest of the fine folks in GA build for us this year. I myself have had their '15 Shoot Through Target bow on order, reserved, paid for, and am anxiously awaiting delivery of. But, I'm also realistic. I know what a bow has to shoot like for me to love it. I just got rid of a FANTASTIC Prime One, after thinking it would be my one and only primary target bow. Why? Simply, because I found that another bow I had tried had more qualities that I liked. And, I shot it better. So... After doing all that waiting and foot stomping about how I had to have a Prime One, I offered it up in the classifieds. How many of you have said... TAKING TOO LONG... I'M GONNA BUY SOMETHING ELSE! Yet, here u sit... twiddling your thumbs faster and faster, waiting for the new bows from OB! 
I might get my Target bow from them and shoot it a handful of times... before saying, NOPE... it's not what I thought it'll be. But, u know what? By then, OB will have made their profit off me. Good for them. They hyped a bow. I bought it, sight unseen...as I just have for a Phoenix. Again, they've made their money off me... without my ever having shot an arrow through a demo bow. How did they do that? Preposterous, you say! Nobody would EVER buy a bow without having demo'ed first, would they? 

MARKETING!
It works. Quit your bit**ing and crying. I come in here to read informative posts... and, what I end up is seeing a bunch of grown-ass men crying like toddlers because their favorite bow company hasn't bent to their wishes to satisfy their urge for instant gratification.
Order a '15. Or, buy an old stock '14 and get it in 4 days as I did. Shoot it when u get it. Be happy. Until then... I'm sure each and every one of you has an existing bow in your arsenal that will hold you over just fine till the new bow becomes available.

End of Rant*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Makes perfect sense to me Tom.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Under 15 min till specs and pics of one of the bows is released


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2368160
:dance:


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Folks... I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and anyone who knows me, knows how to take my posts.
> The whole "You're hurting your product line by not releasing..." Blah blah. I know... not even 2 weeks ago, I berated Tribe for this very thing. But, u know what? EDUCATION is free. I did some digging... some educated digging. I read up on some marketing techniques. Some human behavioral traits. And, I made a discovery (as I'm sure each companies' marketing rep has done)
> Drum roll please..........?
> Delaying and building hype results in sales.
> ...


Lol...I don't have a bow. I'm not an Obsession fan boy. I won't buy a bow without shooting it either. I just want the most bow for my short draw and my money. So I'm waiting to see. Impatiently, and irritably...but Im waiting.

For now. 

If the Xpedition demo I'm getting in blows me away...before I even know what Obsession is offering, I'll own it. Or the Nitrum Turbo. But if Obsession releases the info, and the specs tell me its worthwhile to wait until I can shoot it in comparison before pulling the trigger..I'll wait. Impatiently and maybe a little irritably lol...but at least I'll know what I'm waiting for...which makes all the difference.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)




----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Dam,


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice specs, but too short for my liking


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Now I gotta wait till Dec 8th....


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

28.5 ata no thankyou


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

If that Fusion 7 is 35-36" ATA @ 346fps with a 7" brace....I'm seriously interested.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Fusion 6. Hmm...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like short ATA bows..... I really would like to get my hands on a Lefty to try out.

Now If only I had some good Obsession dealers within driving distance that would stock one.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Really like the fusion if around 34-36in ata


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

bowhuntermitch said:


> If that Fusion 7 is 35-36" ATA @ 346fps with a 7" brace....I'm seriously interested.


 x2 

Been looking for something in with spec to come out


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Long riser, should make for a great stable short ATA bow


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Wats up with losing 12fps on the first inch of draw drop...it says 344 at 29"


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Max draw length is 29 at 344 fps. I think you may be looking at their next relase which is rated 356.



apamambax said:


> Wats up with losing 12fps on the first inch of draw drop...it says 344 at 29"


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

apamambax said:


> Wats up with losing 12fps on the first inch of draw drop...it says 344 at 29"


356 is for the Fusion not delta and if it was tested at 30 it would ibo around 354.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I wonder when they will release the adult bows? I think that is shorter than the Mission Craze and Hoyt Ruckus Jr!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Bwhntr247 said:


> 356 is for the Fusion not delta and if it was tested at 30 it would ibo around 354.


Yep...basically specs like a short axle draw specific cam Evolution lol.


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wished they would have released all the specs today. They cant make that much of a change in specs by monday.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope the Fusion 6 & 7 aren't draw specific cams like the Delta. Otherwise this is going to be a costly stocking nightmare for us dealers with 3 colors of cams.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Bowfreak said:


> I hope the Fusion 6 & 7 aren't draw specific cams like the Delta. Otherwise this is going to be a costly stocking nightmare for us dealers with 3 colors of cams.


It also makes it a ***** to try out the bow as a consumer.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice looking bow


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Just got my spec sheet and the Delta, Fusion 6, and & Fusion 7 are draw specific cams.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> It also makes it a ***** to try out the bow as a consumer.


Or for a resale...


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Bowfreak said:


> Just got my spec sheet and the Delta, Fusion 6, and & Fusion 7 are draw specific cams.


If that's the case...at 26.5"-27" draw...I'm out. I won't buy it uness I can shoot it, and the only Obsession dealer near me is very small. I'll just run with Xpedition or Hoyt.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just remember guys, these are not all the bows in the 2015 lineup!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Bowfreak said:


> Just got my spec sheet and the Delta, Fusion 6, and & Fusion 7 are draw specific cams.


Now that sucks!!!!!! Well at least we know how they picked up speed then .


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

For you guys that don't like short bows or draw specific cams, Obsession has something for you. The speeds are more conservative than in the past, but the draw and shot are jaw dropping. For most, the Fusion 6 or Fusion 7 will be up their alley. I highly recommend shooting them head to head with whatever other bows you can.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Lmao.....so far obsession is in the lead for the least interesting of 15. Turn this thing horizontal as it should be. I get the save the best for last but wouldn't it make sense to release the target bow now? I am pretty sure that season is upon us where most hunting seasons are winding down. Yes the draw specific cams are a 100% turn off. I love my impact but completely despise this fact about it. I know exactly where I like my actual measured draw to be and the draw lengths on the cams could be who knows what. That would make me hesitant to even pre order the bow until this is figured out.


In all actuality you are right. They replaced the sniper with this and renamed the Phoenix and Evolution


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

What exactly is the Perfx DS system. Can you adjust draw length any with this and if so how much, or is it just for valley? Or none of the above...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bighunterguy said:


> In all actuality you are right. They replaced the sniper with this and renamed the Phoenix and Evolution


They still will have the Phoenix and Evo
So you will have an option of modules for draw length


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Are we talking draw specific cams like Prime or draw specific modules like Mathews? 

The riser length is nearly the same as the ATA. I bet it is a very solid holding bow even though it is short.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Everybody, calm down! Yes, there are three new DL specific bows coming, but as Tom said, they are keeping the Evolution, Phoenix, and Addiction that are all mod bows. All of these should have some "upgrades" too! Oh, there will be one more new bow that uses mods too, that's what my dealer packet says!

All specs for the whole line up are coming soon, says Dec 1 on the release.


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

bet the delta will be a great tree stand bow for you Midwest and southern hunters...if I was still back in Michigan I'd have to consider it. I bought a factor 30 last year and although it is a nice bow fell like a bow somewhere between 32 - 35 would be better for me. Been wanting to try a Phoenix 32 for a while and we now have a dealer in AZ. I bought a sniper two years ago and could shoot it for crap and it had the severest cam lean I have ever seen on a bow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I see the Delta 6 in these specs in the near future

28/70
438 gr arrow
peep and loop
I am going out on a limb and say 298 fps :wink:

I see 80# limbs down the road at 318 fps :mg:


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> For you guys that don't like short bows or draw specific cams, Obsession has something for you. The speeds are more conservative than in the past, but the draw and shot are jaw dropping. For most, the Fusion 6 or Fusion 7 will be up their alley. I highly recommend shooting them head to head with whatever other bows you can.


What do you mean 'more conservative'? On the Evolution for example...if they just lowered their advertised IBO so the bow would reliably meet it...I'd pass. However...if the IBO has improved, and 'conservative' means the bow reliably meets it...I'm interested.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> They still will have the Phoenix and Evo
> So you will have an option of modules for draw length


So the Evo and Phoenix are staying? R they going to be same bow same cams? Any updates?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like short ATA bows.... 
If I had a chance to shoot a Lefty with a dealer that is near me that would actually stock one, I might be enticed to take one home.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

So what is the fusion 6&7? I see speeds but what is length letoff etc? If I'm wanting Phoenix would fusion 7 be better?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CAB007 said:


> So what is the fusion 6&7? I see speeds but what is length letoff etc? If I'm wanting Phoenix would fusion 7 be better?


I believe they are draw length specific and will be faster than the Evolution and Phoenix


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Faster cool but wonder on length and letoff?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CAB007 said:


> Faster cool but wonder on length and letoff?


That I am not sure.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I believe they are draw length specific and will be faster than the Evolution and Phoenix


I agree. They have to be.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah I guess that's million dollar question. Like specs on Phoenix and don't like bows shorter than that. Supposed to have order going in for Phoenix but would fusion 7 be more preferred? Any dealers have specs they can say or pm me? Just need to know if order has to change.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

CAB007 said:


> Yah I guess that's million dollar question. Like specs on Phoenix and don't like bows shorter than that. Supposed to have order going in for Phoenix but would fusion 7 be more preferred? Any dealers have specs they can say or pm me? Just need to know if order has to change.


Looks like you will know on Monday


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be in for complete line up specs on Dec 1 for the non draw specific cam bows.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Not a big fan of draw specific cams for many of the reasons already mentioned but will say that the ones I have shot are typically some of the smoothest drawing bows especially the final few inches going into the back wall. The alloy last year is a classic example. It was one of the smoothest drawing bows I have shot especially for guys that like little to no dump into the back wall. 

In pure performance and draw I bet they will be incredible!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

ElkFetish said:


> Not a big fan of draw specific cams for many of the reasons already mentioned but will say that the ones I have shot are typically some of the smoothest drawing bows especially the final few inches going into the back wall. The alloy last year is a classic example. It was one of the smoothest drawing bows I have shot especially for guys that like little to no dump into the back wall.
> 
> In pure performance and draw I bet they will be incredible!


My only problem is I won't be able to shoot it first...and if I ordered it and didn't like it...resale could be a *****.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Bow Only said:


> For you guys that don't like short bows or draw specific cams, Obsession has something for you. The speeds are more conservative than in the past, but the draw and shot are jaw dropping. For most, the Fusion 6 or Fusion 7 will be up their alley. I highly recommend shooting them head to head with whatever other bows you can.


I'm interested. What are the specs. The ad posted said specs for complete '15 lineup available Dec 1...any insight as to what they are? Not big on pics, big on specs.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

Would you guys consider a 27.5" draw length a "Short draw"?


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> Would you guys consider a 27.5" draw length a "Short draw"?


I'm 26.5-27...and consider myself short draw.



stillern said:


> I'm interested. What are the specs. The ad posted said specs for complete '15 lineup available Dec 1...any insight as to what they are? Not big on pics, big on specs.


Today is November 28th...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see what else comes from OA.

Should be a solid line up.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> I have seen/heard enough. I am going to pick up a nice used obsession. I see no reason to spend several hundred extra.


I have one for ya! Brand new!


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

Anybody hear what retail will be?


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

Bwhntr247 said:


> What exactly is the Perfx DS system. Can you adjust draw length any with this and if so how much, or is it just for valley? Or none of the above...


How much can you adjust a mod cam for draw length? The exact same amount as a draw specific cam. I never understand how people come up with these ideas that a draw specific cam is less adjustable than a mod cam.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

LSUSC said:


> How much can you adjust a mod cam for draw length? The exact same amount as a draw specific cam. I never understand how people come up with these ideas that a draw specific cam is less adjustable than a mod cam.


Well then, why not break it down for us?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I need a '15 Special Ops Phoenix next week to continue on my buck quest….can anyone help a guy out!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

LSUSC said:


> How much can you adjust a mod cam for draw length? The exact same amount as a draw specific cam. I never understand how people come up with these ideas that a draw specific cam is less adjustable than a mod cam.


*maybe * ya might be able to 1/4" each way but, no way a 28" cam is gonna fit a 30" draw..... 
That there is what people are talking about.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

So what do you think the difference will be between the Phoenix & the Fusion 7?


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the point Kevin, is that with a mod cam...in 45 seconds or so, your bow can be whatever draw length you need? I know that unless I order a bow in my draw length...which may or may not be dead on to the cam...I'm likely to never be able to shoot this bow. We have one very small Obsession dealer in Phoenix...and asking him to buy a draw specific bow for me to 'try' probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

mdewitt71 said:


> *maybe * ya might be able to 1/4" each way but, no way a 28" cam is gonna fit a 30" draw.....
> That there is what people are talking about.


And a 28" mod isn't going to fit a 30" draw either....it makes ZERO difference if it's draw specific or mod on a 2 track. They both can be adjusted the EXACT same amount for that draw length....a 28" mod or a 28" draw specific cam has the same adjustability.


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> I think the point Kevin, is that with a mod cam...in 45 seconds or so, your bow can be whatever draw length you need? I know that unless I order a bow in my draw length...which may or may not be dead on to the cam...I'm likely to never be able to shoot this bow. We have one very small Obsession dealer in Phoenix...and asking him to buy a draw specific bow for me to 'try' probably isn't going to happen.


You can change the cams out as quickly as you can change mods...at least I can.

The cost is higher for a cam over a mod.....but if you want SPEED who cares.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> ^^^^ don't think that was even remotely what he was asking. I have never heard anyone claim that either. Just more of a pain in the ass to change a whole cam and often more expensive.


It is a pain but max performance is the reward


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Look folks you have to put an obsession in a press to change mods anyway..changing a cam isnt any more work...e clip and that's it

If anything it will cost the dealer more than the customer because some dealers might just swap cams provided yours are sill in good shape ... All dependent how the dealer and obsession handles it 

Either way a cost is incurred by the dealer or customer...the same as with mods

As dealers we don't know what kind of cam swap or buying program they Obsession will have 

We have msrp on 2015 bows and modules but not cams yet


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

LSUSC said:


> You can change the cams out as quickly as you can change mods...at least I can.
> 
> The cost is higher for a cam over a mod.....but if you want SPEED who cares.


I'm 100% positive you're right...lol, I mean you would know. But still...that doesn't help unless I'm willing to pay for cams and I'm guessing possibly strings...just to try a bow. My point was only that I can't drive down and just try one. I have to order it, and hope I like it...because if I don't...resale value will probably drop like a rock.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, Xpedition is winning.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Look folks you have to put an obsession in a press to change mods anyway..changing a cam isnt any more work...e clip and that's it
> 
> If anything it will cost the dealer more than the customer because most good dealers will just swap cams provided yours are sill in good shape
> 
> ...


That helps a bit for sure. Hopefully a set of cams is reasonably priced. I'd very much like to try the bow out.


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> I'm 100% positive you're right...lol, I mean you would know. But still...that doesn't help unless I'm willing to pay for cams and I'm guessing possibly strings...just to try a bow. My point was only that I can't drive down and just try one. I have to order it, and hope I like it...because if I don't...resale value will probably drop like a rock.



Same harness length.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Completely agree it's not much harder to change cams vs. mods. But it's much harder (pocket book) for me to stock 3 different cam colors in every half inch of draw length vs. have 3 cams with black mods that will fit all 3 cams. I won't wrap that kind of money up in all the cams in different lengths. I will stock a couple in the 2 most common draw lengths and then have to order per customer if they want a different color or draw length. That will extend the lead time for my customers. As others have mentioned this will also make it much harder for the guys that have an uncommon draw length to find a shop to shoot one. Will also make it much harder on resale for those odd draw lengths. 



Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Look folks you have to put an obsession in a press to change mods anyway..changing a cam isnt any more work...e clip and that's it
> 
> If anything it will cost the dealer more than the customer because most good dealers will just swap cams provided yours are sill in good shape
> 
> ...


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm good with the draw specific cams


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I have seen tons of people complain about speeds at short DLs. I think for the short arm crowd or smaller stature that this new bow knocks it out of the park. Excellent speed and better performance with a DL specific cam. Kudos to Obsession. Dealer packet looks good too!


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

So.....Obsession released a bow for dwarfs. I don't think I've ever seen a bow that only went up to 29" draw, unless it was a kids bow. And 28.5 ATA? No thanks!


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> So the Evo and Phoenix are staying? R they going to be same bow same cams? Any updates?


I was told the bows would come in a couple oz lighter and get a slightly revised cam.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

I am kinda surprised it weighs the same as the evolution but is smaller in stature.. Or is there something im missing?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Bowfreak said:


> Completely agree it's not much harder to change cams vs. mods. But it's much harder (pocket book) for me to stock 3 different cam colors in every half inch of draw length vs. have 3 cams with black mods that will fit all 3 cams. I won't wrap that kind of money up in all the cams in different lengths. I will stock a couple in the 2 most common draw lengths and then have to order per customer if they want a different color or draw length. That will extend the lead time for my customers. As others have mentioned this will also make it much harder for the guys that have an uncommon draw length to find a shop to shoot one. Will also make it much harder on resale for those odd draw lengths.


All valid points 
Black modules make it more economical for sure ...

I'm with you I hope they can keep up ...

And as far as the release goes ... I'm ok because I just ordered 3 more 2014 bows... Need those first ... Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I really wanted this bow to go to 30" I like bows for dwarfs I guess and I'm 6'6". I really like the specs of it minus the dl. Should be a nice bow.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

arrowflingr said:


> so.....obsession released a bow for dwarfs. I don't think i've ever seen a bow that only went up to 29" draw, unless it was a kids bow. And 28.5 ata? No thanks!


apa m5


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Bowfreak said:


> Completely agree it's not much harder to change cams vs. mods. But it's much harder (pocket book) for me to stock 3 different cam colors in every half inch of draw length vs. have 3 cams with black mods that will fit all 3 cams. I won't wrap that kind of money up in all the cams in different lengths. I will stock a couple in the 2 most common draw lengths and then have to order per customer if they want a different color or draw length. That will extend the lead time for my customers. As others have mentioned this will also make it much harder for the guys that have an uncommon draw length to find a shop to shoot one. Will also make it much harder on resale for those odd draw lengths.


The cost for us shop owners to stock cams is a good point, but they still have a full line up of bows that are mod specific. I can easily see someone coming in and trying all different DL's on a mod bow first and then ordering the DL specific cam bow after that. Or, if the DL specific cam bow that is in stock isn't right in DL then cams can be swapped through Obsession. I know that means shipping cams, and that cost money too, but I don't think the DL specific cams are going to be raft much hassle.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ozzz said:


> Man, Xpedition is winning.


Not in my book :wink:and that's the only opinion that matters.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> I really wanted this bow to go to 30" I like bows for dwarfs I guess and I'm 6'6". I really like the specs of it minus the dl. Should be a nice bow.


And a big sissy pants at that


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Has the actual speed been posted anywhere yet? I wonder if this cam could be used on the evolution with custom strings?


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Arrowflingr said:


> So.....Obsession released a bow for dwarfs. I don't think I've ever seen a bow that only went up to 29" draw, unless it was a kids bow. And 28.5 ATA? No thanks!


Look at both of xpeditions short draw bows. Max DL is even shorter. Almost any company targeting short draw archers is doing this.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> Has the actual speed been posted anywhere yet? I wonder if this cam could be used on the evolution with custom strings?


No, it won't work on an Evolution or Phoenix


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

ElkFetish said:


> Look at both of xpeditions short draw bows. Max DL is even shorter. Almost any company targeting short draw archers is doing this.


Is this supposed to be a short draw bow or is it their Flagship bow? Most companies release the Flagship bow(s) first.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> No, it won't work on an Evolution or Phoenix


Well, guess I will be ordering the new target bow and one of these as well. Crap, I can't save any money now that I have been turned on to the Obsession line of bows!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> I partially get this but the problem is I know I like to shoot 28.25 to 28.5 actual measured length. So to place an order who knows how they run....do you order 28 or 28.5? If you order wrong is the dealer going to have others in stock? Is the dealer going to swap cams for free? Makes resale much more difficult down the road. I know many say the DLS are more efficient, I would argue if so it is a negligible amount, just seems mods are much easier to deal with. The small difference a DLS cam makes isn't worth it to me.


I hear you there. All valid points


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

It's interesting, there was a long thread on the Prime forum about why their bows aren't picking up more steam even though almost anyone that shoots them absolutely loves them. The overall consensus or at least one of them was that the cam specific bows makes it real hard on dealers trying to carry all the DL options, is more expensive for buyers (if you don't get it right the first swap it costs you $100), and makes it hard to find the exact DL you need to be sure you are going to like the bow. 

Most everyone gets the efficiency/performance advantage but if the try and buy part of it doesn't work then it is a big loss for everyone all around. 

For me the question is this. Are dealers going to have some kind of program that allows them to carry all the cams and will they have a good swap program. Devils in the details!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

ozzz said:


> Man, Xpedition is winning.


WOW......I was the the EXACT Opposite!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> Oh there will be guys that make it work you can bet on that.


Not if they want the limb stop to touch the limb


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

So where are the specs on all the bows or are they not out yet, just the delta


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

While I get the dls thing some don't care for that's fine but it's not like they don't offer modded bows. I guess I'd rather have performance so I'll get one of the dls bows when they release one with longer dl.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

You will still be able to tweak draw out a little..and the cams will run dead on ..


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> And a big sissy pants at that


That's me ;-)


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> while i get the dls thing some don't care for that's fine but it's not like they don't offer modded bows. I guess i'd rather have performance so i'll get one of the dls bows when they release one with longer dl.


^^^^^^this^^^^^^ exactly!!!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

I keep my bows for years not months so I can't get anything out of them when I sell anyway!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe we will ind out monday, or not. But does any one know if the others will have tha same riser design, or some thing like the sniper riser ?


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

My guess is they will have an evolution style riser, not a sniper style


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Maybe we will ind out monday, or not. But does any one know if the others will have tha same riser design, or some thing like the sniper riser ?


I believe it will be the new riser design


----------



## fuzz2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wish it went out to 30in draw also!! love my phoenix but my sniper Lt went hunting with me all season....love short little bows in the trees and blind! calm down......more bows are comin!!! GEEEEZ!!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Just talked to Dennis about draw length specific cams. He will work a trade in through your dealer depending on wear and tear, the average cam swap will cost about what a set of mods will. The entire cam swap will be quicker and easier too without the chance of stripped mod screws. 

If cams are new, the only cost would be shipping.


----------



## hitnmiss (Jun 10, 2014)

Pasinthrough said:


> Just talked to Dennis about draw length specific cams. He will work a trade in through your dealer depending on wear and tear, the average cam swap will cost about what a set of mods will. The entire cam swap will be quicker and easier too without the chance of stripped mod screws.
> 
> If cams are new, the only cost would be shipping.



Great info here!!:thumbs_up:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Not really what I am looking for with this first bow.

So with the news bows that are coming, will the DL's still go down to the 25.5" mark with that specific cam?


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

The delta 6 flyer had the Fusion 6 @356 IBO and Fusion 7 @346 IBO. I would guess the riser would be similar to the Delta 6 but that is just a guess.


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

Obviously longer ATA, I'm betting still around 32 and change


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Would make a great pack bow for spot-n-stalk hunting.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

I applaud Obsession, they are taking the performance of there bows to the next level with ds cams but will still offer the mod bows. We complain about draw specific cams but think about it, I spend weeks tuning my bows too perfection to get all the performance out of them I can. I will gladly spend a little more for ds cam and take a little more hit when I sell it to have a little better performance. If I were a small dealer I would only stock mod bows and order in the ds cam bows for the more serious crowd.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

bry240 said:


> Obviously longer ATA, I'm betting still around 32 and change


Yep, more of an Evolution type bow it seems to me...just with specific draw length cams. I'm not sure which I'd choose of the two (Delta or Fusion). IBO seems pretty much the same.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

> Obviously longer ATA, I'm betting still around 32 and change


I hope not. Waiting on the 7...really want to get on board with Obsession, but looks like I'm keeping my Elite. These things will never make it big in 3D with sub 33" offerings across the board.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

stillern said:


> I hope not. Waiting on the 7...really want to get on board with Obsession, but looks like I'm keeping my Elite. These things will never make it big in 3D with sub 33" offerings across the board.


Agreed

A 34-36 ata would be nice. I assume they will be replacing the addiction with a evolution type riser bow...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Addiction is still in the line up



enkriss said:


> Agreed
> 
> A 34-36 ata would be nice. I assume they will be replacing the addiction with a evolution type riser bow...


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

The Addiction is not being replaced. It is still in the 2015 lineup.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

So can anyone tell us length on fusions or is that a mon info release?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

CAB007 said:


> So can anyone tell us length on fusions or is that a mon info release?


With that speed it would probably be a short axle type. My guess, 30-34


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

33 or 34 would be sweet but would make it hard to decide Phoenix or fusion? Grrr!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

A 34" ata would be a great addition with a 28" and 32" ata's in the lineup.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

CAB007 said:


> So can anyone tell us length on fusions or is that a mon info release?


I'm gonna guess pretty close to 32" ATA on both Fusions. Would like to see at least 34" ATA. We'll see.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> With that speed it would probably be a short axle type. My guess, 30-34


Pretty certain they will be in the 32-34" range, just not positive on exactly what the number is.


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

stillern said:


> I hope not. Waiting on the 7...really want to get on board with Obsession, but looks like I'm keeping my Elite. These things will never make it big in 3D with sub 33" offerings across the board.


I am sure you will see something in the ATA. Can't say anymore


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

So I've been tied up all day since this morning just prior to the release (although checked on things remotely a time or two mid-day). In addition to some family activities and additional running around, I was able to get out and shoot the 2014 Obsessions....pretty impressed.

Anyway, thoughts on the release thus far.

The short ATA bow that we were expecting first. Not impressed but I was never going to be. I simply don't like bows that are quite that short ATA. And I think people who believe you need that short of a bow to hunt out of a treestand or ground blind are nuts. Never met a treestand or ground blind that I can't just as effectively hunt with a 33 or 34" ATA bow vs. a 28". What a hunter really needs is stability and accuracy in less than ideal shooting conditions, as are often presented in the field. Tough to get that with an ATA of 30" or less (and I'm only a 27.5" DL). But I realize some actually like the super short ATA bows and it looks like a good one if that's what you are into. I was a little shocked that the mass weight was that high for short a short ATA bow. Hopefully the mass weight doesn't get higher with the longer ATA bows as 4.1 is already about the max as far as I'm concerned. I prefer 3.9 lbs frankly with the ability to put more weight in my stab system.

Now, the Fusion 6 and 7, which are clearly the flagship hunting bows, sound very interesting. If the 7 really does 346 IBO and supports my draw length, I'm really interested in it, especially if the ATA is in the 32-34" range, which I believe is the case. I'm glad they released something about these bows as I knew there would be some degree of disappointment with the short bow released today (which doesn't even work for a lot of longer draw archers). I'm not sure why they didn't just release full specs on these flagship bows. I mean they already released the BH and the IBO, why not just provide the ATA (which I'm pretty sure is in the 32-34" ATA range) and then maybe the mass weight. Then release the sexy pics etc. soon.

As for the DL specific cams, I knew this would be received with mixed reviews. There is good and bad obviously, tough for resale and some dealers won't like it. But it will improve performance and might be part of the reason they are getting better speeds. Again, pretty impressed with the 346 on a 7" BH bow as long as it hits those numbers and I'm assuming Dennis won't make the same mistake twice and release a bow that clearly doesn't hit advertised IBO (that would be a disaster). And if you keep in mind that the Evolution and Phoenix are still in the lineup you have adjustable mod versions at 6 and 7" BH and now DL specific at the same. Actually quite smart to offer both IMO. If the adjustability is most important to you, you go that route. If performance is more important to you, you go with the DL specific versions. I can tell you from shooting them today that they are spot on on DL. I'm a 27.5" and there's no doubt 27.5" is what would fit me best.

There may well be a Fusion 7 in my future.

Hey, does anyone know what color cam options they'll have? I couldn't really tell from the release - just the riser colors. Wondering if they have something that's ideally suited to go with the Spec Ops camo. Also wondering if anyone knows when they'll start shipping the Fusions.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Very interesting line up. The only issue I see is that some who may be making the switch to Obsession and choose a DL specific cam may end up like myself and a friend. We both purchased a new Obsession bow this year and the DL was a half inch short. We went with what we have always shot as far as DL is concerned. We both shot Hoyt in the past. Luckily with a mod based cam it was an easy fix. Admittedly I've never put my old Hoyt on a draw board. I just always trusted that their mods were accurate.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

gwa2712 said:


> Very interesting line up. The only issue I see is that some who may be making the switch to Obsession and choose a DL specific cam may end up like myself and a friend. We both purchased a new Obsession bow this year and the DL was a half inch short. We went with what we have always shot as far as DL is concerned. We both shot Hoyt in the past. Luckily with a mod based cam it was an easy fix. Admittedly I've never put my old Hoyt on a draw board. I just always trusted that their mods were accurate.


Obsession will swap cams for you for cost of shipping if draw length needs changing on DLS new bows.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Obsession will swap cams for you for cost of shipping if draw length needs changing on DLS new bows.


This was an awesome thing to find out. It really addressed one of my main concerns with the bow. I've read elsewhere that they will also allow you to order a bow, and if you don't like it...return it. This HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED!! But if it's true...that addresses my second concern, which is the fact that not everyone has dealers in a reasonable driving range (a couple hundred miles)...or their dealers are very small and don't keep bows in stock.

My other main concern was resale, and if they're going to keep up a cam swap program for a minimal fee...that makes the bow a winner across the board as far as being willing to try it out.

All that's left is price point lol...is it going to be Carbon Spyder Turbo pricey?...or Nitrum Turbo pricey??


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> This was an awesome thing to find out. It really addressed one of my main concerns with the bow. I've read elsewhere that they will also allow you to order a bow, and if you don't like it...return it. This HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED!! But if it's true...that addresses my second concern, which is the fact that not everyone has dealers in a reasonable driving range (a couple hundred miles)...or their dealers are very small and don't keep bows in stock.
> 
> My other main concern was resale, and if they're going to keep up a cam swap program for a minimal fee...that makes the bow a winner across the board as far as being willing to try it out.
> 
> All that's left is price point lol...is it going to be Carbon Spyder Turbo pricey?...or Nitrum Turbo pricey??


I read somewhere on here that the Fusions and the Delta would be $999 and the Phoenix, Evo, and sniper will be $899


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I read somewhere on here that the Fusions and the Delta would be $999 and the Phoenix, Evo, and sniper will be $899


Seems reasonable in comparison with others. The performance is in line, or better...than comparable bows I've been looking at. About the only bows that seem to be a better value speed wise are the APA offerings (348fps at 28" for the M5)...but you don't hear a lot about them. I'm going to order either an M5 or the new King Cobra in January to try out against whatever bow I order this coming month. APA offers a free trial system like I mentioned above. Buy it, try it for a week...if you don't like it, get a return number within that week and send it back for a full refund.

This bow and/or the Fusion 6, if they do the trial as stated...are definitely on my shoot list.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Predator,

Cam choices listed in our new, 2015 dealer packs remained unchanged. Still the black, red, and orange. As far as shipping, don't know yet.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

chenashot said:


> Predator,
> 
> Cam choices listed in our new, 2015 dealer packs remained unchanged. Still the black, red, and orange. As far as shipping, don't know yet.


Thanks - looks like black with the spec ops then. When SH released the spec ops there was a bow with desert tan cams that matched. Wasn't sure if they'd do that or an OD green - clearly that was a custom job.


----------



## sluggo21 (Jan 12, 2013)

The delta is a great bow for my gf she is looking to replace her mathews jewel


----------



## Oilfield archer (Oct 20, 2013)

Just curious. What's the difference between the delta and the fusion bows?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Same draw specific cams...I assume one is a 6" BH bow and one is a 7" BH bow...ATA remains to be seen...The rest we will have to wait until Monday...Een us dealer don't know the rest of the specs...Look in the top right corner of this flyer



Oilfield archer said:


> Just curious. What's the difference between the delta and the fusion bows?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Predator said:


> Thanks - looks like black with the spec ops then. When SH released the spec ops there was a bow with desert tan cams that matched. Wasn't sure if they'd do that or an OD green - clearly that was a custom job.


Yes that was my personal Phoenix and I had cams, pockets, string stop and cable rod all cerakoted to match


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Man, Xpedition is winning.


It's alookin that way.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

For all the guys drooling over expedition, why not go hang out on an xpedition thread instead of an obsession thread...:dontknow:


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Let's wait and see what else is coming.....


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

13bonatter69 said:


> For all the guys drooling over expedition, why not go hang out on an xpedition thread instead of an obsession thread...:dontknow:


I'm not drooling over Xpedition...but even if I was I'd be just as curious about these as I am now. I do prefer the looks of the Xpedition riser...but that wouldn't stop me from buying whichever bow ended up the better shooter for me.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> I'm not drooling over Xpedition...but even if I was I'd be just as curious about these as I am now. I do prefer the looks of the Xpedition riser...but that wouldn't stop me from buying whichever bow ended up the better shooter for me.


Wasn't referring to your post. Maybe I should have been more clear and said those that are pissing on the Obsessions threads about Xpedition "winning". lol


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

13bonatter69 said:


> Wasn't referring to your post. Maybe I should have been more clear and said those that are pissing on the Obsessions threads about Xpedition "winning". lol


Ahhh, lol! I figured since I'd mentioned Xpedition more than once you might have meant me . I figure those guys are just as curious as well though...and admit to feeling the same way when the Delta was announced this morning. KS and others did a good job of explaining why the single draw length cams weren't going to be the issue they have been for other companies though...so it worked out well enough. That doesn't change the Amityville House looking riser, but even so...it's not the ugliest riser I've ever seen lol...and if the bow performs as expected, I'm good with it .


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

That was a good movie Bro!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Newdiggings said:


> It's alookin that way.


I think they both nailed it for their target market.


I think the consumers won.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr.On said:


> I think they both nailed it for their target market.
> 
> 
> I think the consumers won.


^^^^^this^^^^^


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Probe 97 said:


> Let's wait and see what else is coming.....


I agree.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

IMO, I don't think that the bows released so far include their flagship bow for 15 so calm down and let's wait for the goodies to keep coming.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Who is a dealer in PA?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

So I have a idea. If people like the draw specific bow but are leery of the draw lengths, and Obsession is saying extra cams will be plenty, why not order the bow with two sets of cams, dial it in and send back the unused set for a refund?

Just thinking out loud trying to find a fix for those who are concerned.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> So I have a idea. If people like the draw specific bow but are leery of the draw lengths, and Obsession is saying extra cams will be plenty, why not order the bow with two sets of cams, dial it in and send back the unused set for a refund?
> 
> Just thinking out loud trying to find a fix for those who are concerned.


Sounds like Obsession will swap out the DLS cams if you buy a bow and find you need a different draw length. Customer would only cover shipping of new cams, then dealer could send wrong DL cams back to Obsession as long as they are in like new condition. Seems like decent deal.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Sounds like Obsession will swap out the DLS cams if you buy a bow and find you need a different draw length. Customer would only cover shipping of new cams, then dealer could send wrong DL cams back to Obsession as long as they are in like new condition. Seems like decent deal.


Doesn't get much better than that people.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Sounds like Obsession will swap out the DLS cams if you buy a bow and find you need a different draw length. Customer would only cover shipping of new cams, then dealer could send wrong DL cams back to Obsession as long as they are in like new condition. Seems like decent deal.


So my idea cures this ? Lol

Order your dls bow in 2 lengths and ship back the second unused set for money back or maybe shop credit on accessories ?

It can't be that difficult.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see the numbers come in is all I know.

I have high expectations for this years line up.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> So my idea cures this ? Lol
> 
> Order your dls bow in 2 lengths and ship back the second unused set for money back or maybe shop credit on accessories ?
> 
> It can't be that difficult.


Just stating what I heard from a dealer, that's all.

I see with your idea the customer wouldn't have to wait for correct length cams, that would certainly be a plus for the customer.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

mr.on said:


> i can't wait to see the numbers come in is all i know.
> 
> I have high expectations for this years line up.


tomorrow tomorrow!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Probe 97 said:


> tomorrow tomorrow!!


Can I get a whoot, whoot!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Probe 97 said:


> tomorrow tomorrow!!


Is it 12 midnight eastern?


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

My dealer doesnt sell obsession bows, however on most bows that they do sell they have different cams, and modules in stock. Getting the correct draw length has never been a problem for me. Even when I am testing different bows out as I usuallu do every year, they will set up all the bows I shoot to my draw length..


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the nee DS cams will fit the 2014 evos and Phoenix? If so, that would be a nice little upgrade to get a little better performance for those of us with '14 models.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

full throttle said:


> Does anyone know if the nee DS cams will fit the 2014 evos and Phoenix? If so, that would be a nice little upgrade to get a little better performance for those of us with '14 models.


I was told no.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

More specs soon?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

They say the draw stops wont hit the limbs


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Dec 1 ... what's up?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

apamambax said:


> They say the draw stops wont hit the limbs


Will they still have that anti lockup post?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Dont know about the antilock up post...they just said in a bunch of pages back that it wont work if you want the limb stops to hit


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

enkriss said:


> Will they still have that anti lockup post?


Hope so but can't tell from cam pics


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

So.....whose got the lineup specs???????


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

stillern said:


> So.....whose got the lineup specs???????


It appears after Friday's release, everyone lost interest in the rest of the lineup....


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Predator said:


> Hope so but can't tell from cam pics


Looks like it does from this pic...


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

So...this thread doesn't exactly instill confidence in order times?


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

stillern said:


> So...this thread doesn't exactly instill confidence in order times?





brokenlittleman said:


> Fusion 6
> 32.25” ata
> 6” Brace height
> 26.5” – 30” Draw
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

anyone know the weight of the Fusion 6


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

So is the Addiction OBB the shoot thru bow? If not what are the specs for the shoot thru.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

soonerboy said:


> So is the Addiction OBB the shoot thru bow? If not what are the specs for the shoot thru.


No, it's the updated Addiction. No specs yet on the shoot through


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not all the bows and specs have been released yet.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Probe 97 said:


> Not all the bows and specs have been released yet.


So now how much longer ? How many more ?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> So now how much longer ? How many more ?


2 I believe


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure when the rest will be released, my though was today.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> 2 I believe


Doesn't the FB post say an ADDITIONAL 4??


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Probe 97 said:


> Not sure when the rest will be released, my though was today.


I think you might have to wait till December 8th for pics...









Kind of an odd annoying way to launch a new lineup....


----------



## MiniJCW (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought there was going to be a shoot through riser released also???


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

slb said:


> Doesn't the FB post say an ADDITIONAL 4??


   


MiniJCW said:


> I thought there was going to be a shoot through riser released also???


----------



## Oilfield archer (Oct 20, 2013)

I thought all bow specs from obsession was going to be released today. also thought that meant everything being offered this year. not 4 more on the 8th. just saying because im waiting to see what I want to order. jeez


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

enkriss said:


> I think you might have to wait till December 8th for pics...
> 
> View attachment 2097787
> 
> ...


Super annoying. I'm kinda tired of the runaround so I'm just going to go with either the Xcentric which is already on its way to my dealer for me to try, or the Nitrum Turbo. Obsession must know the specs...no reason not to share them. I'm sure lots of other guys are going to wait...but to be honest, I can't see a reason for me to drag it out when its only got the potential to be a few fps faster than the other two anyhow. Its just not worth it.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cris Anderson said:


> Super annoying. I'm kinda tired of the runaround so I'm just going to go with either the Xcentric which is already on its way to my dealer for me to try, or the Nitrum Turbo. Obsession must know the specs...no reason not to share them. I'm sure lots of other guys are going to wait...but to be honest, I can't see a reason for me to drag it out when its only got the potential to be a few fps faster than the other two anyhow. Its just not worth it.


You might change your mind once the shoot through is released, all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> Super annoying. I'm kinda tired of the runaround so I'm just going to go with either the Xcentric which is already on its way to my dealer for me to try, or the Nitrum Turbo. Obsession must know the specs...no reason not to share them. I'm sure lots of other guys are going to wait...but to be honest, I can't see a reason for me to drag it out when its only got the potential to be a few fps faster than the other two anyhow. Its just not worth it.


Patience, young grasshopper, patience..... :wink:lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Cris Anderson said:


> Super annoying. I'm kinda tired of the runaround so I'm just going to go with either the Xcentric which is already on its way to my dealer for me to try, or the Nitrum Turbo. Obsession must know the specs...no reason not to share them. I'm sure lots of other guys are going to wait...but to be honest, I can't see a reason for me to drag it out when its only got the potential to be a few fps faster than the other two anyhow. Its just not worth it.


I don't understand what you are talking about. The specs for all of the hunting bows that would compare to the Xcentric or Nitrum Turbo are out. The Fusion 6 will give you as good or better performance. Not trying to tell you which way to go - all 3 are good options. I just don't understand, at this point, what runaround you think you are getting.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Let's get back on track


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Did they ever change the grip on the Addiction or is it the same grip that they had in 2012?


----------



## Boomer21 (Dec 11, 2011)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> Did they ever change the grip on the Addiction or is it the same grip that they had in 2012?


Please don't change the Addiction grip! Perfect for me.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys chill out. There are a couple more bows to show, and/or updates to some previous models. There is a bow for everyone. This is going to be one of the most complete high end lines I have seen. OB is doing a great job. Who cares that the other manufactures have their bows out already. Cars are released way too early, so are computers, Christmas is a retail holiday instead of what it was meant to be. Good work to Obsession for building some of the greatest bows made. All year people whined about not having a short DL bow, they release one and everybody cries about it. That bow is gonna be a rocket and so what about the short ATA? How many short ATA bows has Mathews sold, that was their bread and butter. People will buy it. Shoot their bows, they are smooth and amazing. Phoenix will still be around, so will the Evolution and Addiction, plus a shoot thru. I am happy to wait till the 8th and see the rest of the lineup....and I am a dealer!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Probe 97 said:


> You might change your mind once the shoot through is released, all we can do is wait and see.


Could be...but I'm not really a target guy, so it could depend.



13bonatter69 said:


> Patience, young grasshopper, patience..... :wink:lol


Right?! 



Predator said:


> I don't understand what you are talking about. The specs for all of the hunting bows that would compare to the Xcentric or Nitrum Turbo are out. The Fusion 6 will give you as good or better performance. Not trying to tell you which way to go - all 3 are good options. I just don't understand, at this point, what runaround you think you are getting.


It's still going to be a few weeks before I can even shoot the Xcentric I'm sure...its built but it's got to come back from another shop and be mailed to us here...so I'm probably *****ing about nothing. By the time I get that I'd hope that all the specs will be released. The Fusion 6 is going to be a great bow I'm sure (still not 100% on board with DLS cams...but I'm better with it now than I was)...I just don't don't get the whole 'Information on an additional four bows will be released just as soon as we can' bit. Do they know their bows or not? What is the new Evolution going to be like? It's going to be interesting to see what they do with the IBO number I'm sure, since no one is saying. It just seems like it's being drawn out for the sake of it, and it might be just me...but that's semi annoying is all. Contrived suspense to market a product seems somehow manipulative. Again, that could easily be just my feelings....but they are what they are.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree with you. Just release all the --mn info! Everyone's cards are on table already. Going to be great bows I'm sure but it would help people know which one to order. I've got to get mine in.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I really tried to give these guys benefit of doubt, but best offering has exact same specs as my E35 (was hoping for more speed) and this bizarre slow release isn't to build hype...all other manufacturers have 100% released. This is continuation of 2014 ineptitude. Good looking bows. This short ata trend is just bizarre to me. Dissapointing.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

CHobbs said:


> Guys chill out. There are a couple more bows to show, and/or updates to some previous models. There is a bow for everyone. This is going to be one of the most complete high end lines I have seen. OB is doing a great job. Who cares that the other manufactures have their bows out already. Cars are released way too early, so are computers, Christmas is a retail holiday instead of what it was meant to be. Good work to Obsession for building some of the greatest bows made. All year people whined about not having a short DL bow, they release one and everybody cries about it. That bow is gonna be a rocket and so what about the short ATA? How many short ATA bows has Mathews sold, that was their bread and butter. People will buy it. Shoot their bows, they are smooth and amazing. Phoenix will still be around, so will the Evolution and Addiction, plus a shoot thru. I am happy to wait till the 8th and see the rest of the lineup....and I am a dealer!


I think the point is they said all specs would be released today...have all the specs been released? Who is gonna have faith in DLS cam from a company who had supply issues last year and didn't meet its own public deadline so far this year.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

What the fusions weigh


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

You are right sob, there were supply issues for 2014, I waited a long time for my personal bow. But as a dealer, I can say that Dennis and Co took care of myself and my customers better than I could have asked for. I would have liked to see all the specs today as well and am a little bummed about it, but overall look at the three new rigs, the existing bows including the Phoenix, Evolution, Addiction, and Sniper, that is still a solid lineup. Deadlines are a bitXX though and small companies like Obsession don't have advertising guys and sales reps and media companies doing all this work for them. To answer your question, no not all the specs were released and I haven't seen a customer yet that was unhappy with their bow after it hit their hands, even if they were mad about the wait. Hopefully they will iron out some of this stuff for 2015.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't mean to write sob, sorry I meant slb. Damn iPad keeps changing it!


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

CHobbs said:


> You are right sob, there were supply issues for 2014, I waited a long time for my personal bow. But as a dealer, I can say that Dennis and Co took care of myself and my customers better than I could have asked for. I would have liked to see all the specs today as well and am a little bummed about it, but overall look at the three new rigs, the existing bows including the Phoenix, Evolution, Addiction, and Sniper, that is still a solid lineup. Deadlines are a bitXX though and small companies like Obsession don't have advertising guys and sales reps and media companies doing all this work for them. To answer your question, no not all the specs were released and I haven't seen a customer yet that was unhappy with their bow after it hit their hands, even if they were mad about the wait. Hopefully they will iron out some of this stuff for 2015.


I have one. I waited for it. I like it. I get they don't have this big PR firm but a damn a Facebook post can be done from a phone or keep your trap shut in the first place and don't put a date on it


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Touchy, sorry I even tried!


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

CHobbs said:


> Touchy, sorry I even tried!


Lol not mad at all. I just think it's silly. I would love to see them continue to grow. BTW sob is pretty accurate lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Roo223 said:


> What the fusions weigh


About 4.1#s


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

CAB007 said:


> I agree with you. Just release all the --mn info! Everyone's cards are on table already. Going to be great bows I'm sure but it would help people know which one to order. I've got to get mine in.


Listen guys, I agree that the release approach has been less than stellar. I had similar issues with the way Xpedition released.

I've come to the conclusion that these small companies don't know much about marketing. I call these "dribble" releases where they dribble out bits of info and drag things out. I think these guys read something online that suggested this was an effective marketing approach that taps into a positive subconscious human behavioral trait or some BS like that when in reality all it does is piss people off. If you are the gorilla in the industry like Mathew or Hoyt or PSE you can get away with some of this anticipation building and they usually execute it well. The small guys don't have the clout to pull it off and they always suck at execution on stuff like this. They should announce a full release date that they can hit and then they should release all of the details on the date. PERIOD!!!

But because I understand they are incompetent in this area I actually don't hold it against them too much. They happen to make bows that are every bit as good as the big boys and, in a lot of ways, better. And they are typically strong on customer service because every customer counts for them whereas you are a "number" with the big boys.

Point is, while your frustration is justified, you should consider cutting them some slack.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy botched release batman...


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

How is the fusion cam supposed to compare to the evolution?


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

If the bows aren't ready to be released, then it is what it is. I don't understand all the negative comments.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

gwa2712 said:


> If the bows aren't ready to be released, then it is what it is. I don't understand all the negative comments.


If they are not ready to be released then don't say your gonna release the full line of specs. Pretty simple. They can't even do that right do you really think they are gonna be able to build all these bow correct and in a timely manner???


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

enkriss said:


> If they are not ready to be released then don't say your gonna release the full line of specs. Pretty simple. They can't even do that right do you really think they are gonna be able to build all these bow correct and in a timely manner???


I just don't understand what's hard about releasing specs unlesssssss....you don't have them


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Holy botched release batman...
> 
> View attachment 2098071




Do they stop production when the toilet overflows too?


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

enkriss said:


> If they are not ready to be released then don't say your gonna release the full line of specs. Pretty simple. They can't even do that right do you really think they are gonna be able to build all these bow correct and in a timely manner???


Things happen and sometimes plans change. This is a hobby for me. I refuse to allow things I cannot control to get to me. The bows will be ready when they're ready and people will still be lined up to purchase them. Myself included. R-E-L-A-X


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

double post


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

My goodness there's a bunch of whiny arse crybabies in here. Don't like obsession? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Wanna complain every chance? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Don't wanna wait any longer?! That's right, LEAVE THE THREAD!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

BowTeker01 said:


> My goodness there's a bunch of whiny arse crybabies in here. Don't like obsession? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Wanna complain every chance? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Don't wanna wait any longer?! That's right, LEAVE THE THREAD!!!


I hear that.

Obsession is a small company with HUGE demand in the market! They have neither the personnel nor resources to deliver the way the big companies do.

In time, as they grow, I'm sure they'll get the PR streamlined and perfected.

I think it's high time to cut them some slack.


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

If you want to see the full lineup just picture the Xpedition lineup with a 2 track cam system


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Arrowflingr said:


> If you want to see the full lineup just picture the Xpedition lineup with a 2 track cam system


Sorry.... Not even close


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> I hear that.
> 
> Obsession is a small company with HUGE demand in the market! They have neither the personnel nor resources to deliver the way the big companies do.
> 
> ...


While I don't really care one way or other this "no big PR bc personnel " is so silly. PR these days is a 10 second 100 character fb post, not an AD in the newspaper.Change or get left behind lol

Ps I like OB a lot. Only thing stopping me from ordering is waiting to see what's next


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

slb said:


> While I don't really care one way or other this "no big PR bc personnel " is so silly. PR these days is a 10 second 100 character fb post, not an AD in the newspaper.Change or get left behind lol
> 
> Ps I like OB a lot. Only thing stopping me from ordering is waiting to see what's next


All I'm saying is the typical 2014 "I need to have it now" mentality won't work. I like the bows to but can understand what their up against.

If they are bringing CNC machines on line while they are already in production, that causes a huge bottleneck. You can't just plug these machines in and hit start.

I'm a CNC programmer by trade. Bringing new machines to the floor stops everything. It's no joke.

Like i said, they'll get this figured out. In the meantime we could all show a little grace. Besides, it's just a bow. No one's curing cancer here.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Grace, respect, appreciation for what they have brought to the market? Those concepts are lost to most here.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> All I'm saying is the typical 2014 "I need to have it now" mentality won't work. I like the bows to but can understand what their up against.
> 
> If they are bringing CNC machines on line while they are already in production, that causes a huge bottleneck. You can't just plug these machines in and hit start.
> 
> ...


It's just specs not an actual bow


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

BowTeker01 said:


> My goodness there's a bunch of whiny arse crybabies in here. Don't like obsession? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Wanna complain every chance? LEAVE THE THREAD!! Don't wanna wait any longer?! That's right, LEAVE THE THREAD!!!


I have no intention of leaving the thread. I'm still curious what they'll release, and still have just as much right to state my opinion of how they're doing things as anyone else. That said...I'm not 'holding it against them' (I get that they're a small company)...I'm just quickly losing interest. I've only shot one bow of theirs...maybe ten arrows total. It was nice, but it wasn't earth shaking nice. I'd like to try another before I buy...because I can't help but feel from all the hype that something was up with that bow's draw length compared to my body leverage or something...but again, what most of the naysayers in here are saying is a lot of what I'm thinking. Waiting till June for a bow doesn't sound like much fun (yes, that's sarcasm).


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

slb said:


> It's just specs not an actual bow


Patience twitchy grasshopper.... Patience.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> Patience twitchy grasshopper.... Patience.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hoppy said:


> Sorry.... Not even close


Agreed...


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

Hoppy said:


> Sorry.... Not even close


It was a joke....hence the smiley face. IMHO the Xpeditions are way better!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

slb said:


>


Lol..made me chuckle!


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> Lol..made me chuckle!


Just want to buy it, and get the yelling over already.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

slb said:


> Just want to buy it, and get the yelling over already.


I hear you loud. 

I won't be ordering one at all. I'm going to sit back and see if these bows will hit the stores/customers in timely fashion. I have friends who are dealers, so I'll be able to monitor what's going on.

I know many waited up to 16 weeks to get an Obsession last year. Some of these bows were not custom either.

I have to admit, I won't be waiting 16 weeks for a bow. I would wait if I was told 16 weeks, not 2-3, then 2-3 more etc.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like my friend Ray will have a few of the new bows next week.

I hope I can get in for a review!!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

So when are the shoot thru specs going to be released? I am going to buy a target bow. I won't wait until January to order and then who knows how long to receive the bow.
This is like holding your breath. You can only do it so long.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> Sounds like my friend Ray will have a few of the new bows next week.
> 
> I hope I can get in for a review!!


I placed an over 50 bow order when I got my sheet with all the models and was told by Dennis they would start shipping the 15th so I would doubt he will have them next week


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

soonerboy said:


> So when are the shoot thru specs going to be released? I am going to buy a target bow. I won't wait until January to order and then who knows how long to receive the bow.
> This is like holding your breath. You can only do it so long.


Shoot through specs will be released in due time. They are trying to get all the final stuff finished on the hunting bows first from what I was told.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

SlinginZ7 said:


> I placed an over 50 bow order when I got my sheet with all the models and was told by Dennis they would start shipping the 15th so I would doubt he will have them next week


Look at the beginning of my thread.

It all got held off because I made the thread. I did so not knowing I was not supposed to. I was told the info about all that's been posted. It offends some but it is what it is. Heck, I know the next 2 bows coming lol.

Ray is one of the biggest dealers, so he will get some pre- release for his hard work.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> Look at the beginning of my thread.
> 
> It all got held off because I made the thread. I did so not knowing I was not supposed to. I was told the info about all that's been posted. It offends some but it is what it is. Heck, I know the next 2 bows coming lol.
> 
> Ray is one of the biggest dealers, so he will get some pre- release for his hard work.


Okay....we will see....

Straight from the horses mouth (Dennis) about 5 mins ago:

We have risers for the delta's done but are waiting on the machine shops to get the cams to us.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

SlinginZ7 said:


> Okay....we will see....
> 
> Straight from the horses mouth (Dennis) about 5 mins ago:
> 
> We have risers for the delta's done but are waiting on the machine shops to get us the cams to us.


I've been called a liar before because if what I posted. It's no bother to me. A good friend of mine on here...not to be named, called me a liar lol. 

I don't care. I operate with integrity. 

I will not leak anything else I know. I'll let OA archery do their own marketing.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> I've been called a liar before because if what I posted. It's no bother to me. A good friend of mine on here...not to be named, called me a liar lol.
> 
> I don't care. I operate with integrity.
> 
> I will not leak anything else I know. I'll let OA archery do their own marketing.


Seems you would quit posting info if you haven't gotten one right yet.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Why? 

This is free advertisement. I'm helping you, and all you dealers come after me like I punched your grandma.

I'm helping Obsession with zero in return. 

I lost if anything...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy moly!

We have bows not ready to be released being promised they were getting released....

Full line specs were supposed to be given.

Now we have terrible excuses why the release didn't happen.

To top it off we have dealers arguing and bickering back and forth.

What a disaster of a release!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> We have bows not ready to be released being promised they were getting released....
> 
> ...


I'm not a dealer. I'm not bickering... They are with me. Even a "friend" was upset that I had info.

It upsets the apple cart when someone knows something they don't. Especially from a nobody like me.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It's bitter sweet for me starting this thread. I really wish I never had to be honest.

I found out quick who my real friends were


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I know that not all of the bows have been released, but is it safe to say that the fusion6 is the fastest bow that they will be releasing this year? Thanks for any info


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

13bonatter69 said:


> I know that not all of the bows have been released, but is it safe to say that the fusion6 is the fastest bow that they will be releasing this year? Thanks for any info


That, I can't say. OA and the dealers will let all the specs be known


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.On said:


> Look at the beginning of my thread.
> 
> It all got held off because I made the thread. I did so not knowing I was not supposed to. I was told the info about all that's been posted. It offends some but it is what it is. Heck, I know the next 2 bows coming lol.
> 
> Ray is one of the biggest dealers, so he will get some pre- release for his hard work.


So you're saying they postponed the release because you started a thread about it??  Are you really that important in the archery world? Serious question.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> Look at the beginning of my thread.
> 
> It all got held off because I made the thread. I did so not knowing I was not supposed to. I was told the info about all that's been posted. It offends some but it is what it is. Heck, I know the next 2 bows coming lol.
> 
> Ray is one of the biggest dealers, so he will get some pre- release for his hard work.


So the guy calling me a twitchy grasshopper already knows what the rest of us are waiting for...hmm maybe you need to R-E-L-A-X


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> So you're saying they postponed the release because you started a thread about it??  Are you really that important in the archery world? Serious question.


No lol!! I'm a nobody in the archery world.... another face in the crowd at very best.

Read the beginning of the thread. I was given info and posted. I wasn't told not to...thought it was common knowledge at the time. All the buzz from this halted OA from shipping a few bows to my friend Ray to review early.

Me even starting the thread created enemies for me. I never tried to undermine anyone. People called me a liar right out of the gate because I suggested they were releasing before the ata show. Then they saw it was trye and got on board. Again, read the progression of the thread before you accuse me of anything.

I'm a nobody.... never claimed to be anything else. 

I maintained what I know as fact is all I've done.

Please


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

slb said:


> So the guy calling me a twitchy grasshopper already knows what the rest of us are waiting for...hmm maybe you need to R-E-L-A-X


Don't be angry....it's no fun..;-)


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

bigracklover said:


> So you're saying they postponed the release because you started a thread about it??  Are you really that important in the archery world? Serious question.


I would like to know this too! Un less I missed something,it doesn`t make sense,rumours fly all the time on here. Sounds more like the OP is being used as a scapegoat if thats the case.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr.On said:


> No lol!! I'm a nobody in the archery world.... another face in the crowd at very best.
> 
> Read the beginning of the thread. I was given info and posted. I wasn't told not to...thought it was common knowledge at the time. All the buzz from this halted OA from shipping a few bows to my friend Ray to review early.
> 
> ...


Bullcrap, if you'd affected obsession AT ALL, they would have just asked the admin here to remove the thread or post. Legend in your own mind!!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep, I'm a liar. You're all right. Wow. I give info and all call me a liar... Then they say "oh, they are releasing early". Does that sound to you like I made info up and got lucky??

None of this has anything to do with my ego lol. It's about integrity for me now in your court of opinion. I have integrity in how I live, so I ain't going to stand for you smearing me when I never told one single mistruth. 

Read the thread from the start.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.On said:


> Don't be angry....it's no fun..;-)


I don't get mad my man. I just think it's funny you tell people to chill but you already know and kinda do a 
niener [emoji133] niener [emoji133] niener [emoji133] dance with it. 
I just find it totally unfathomable that if "prerelease bows" were going to ship that they can't just release some specs. I am not saying you are a liar bc I doubt you are trying to build AT street credit lol. Your dealer probably does know and so do you but you shoulda kept your trap shut[emoji87] 

Who cares about a CNC machines, a secret leaked, dealers getting priority, blah blah blah...you either have specs on the rest of your bows or you(Obsession) don't PERIOD

I don't care what any of these guys say about the I want it now generation, just wait a few days, it will be worth it, yadda yadda yadda, in my eyes something is missing here, nothing and I mean nothing could stop anyone from typing up a few specs, not pictures, not shipping bows, just numbers...



BowTeker01 said:


> Bullcrap, if you'd affected obsession AT ALL, they would have just asked the admin here to remove the thread or post. Legend in your own mind!!


[emoji123]


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Mr.On said:


> No lol!! I'm a nobody in the archery world.... another face in the crowd at very best.
> 
> Read the beginning of the thread. I was given info and posted. I wasn't told not to...thought it was common knowledge at the time. All the buzz from this halted OA from shipping a few bows to my friend Ray to review early.
> 
> ...


OK I get it now. What got held up was your friend getting bows ahead of time and u being able to try them out. I think the way it was worded made it sound like u were saying OB held up thier release cause of this thread,or at least that is how i read it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Livetohunt said:


> OK I get it now. What got held up was your friend getting bows ahead of time and u being able to try them out. I think the way it was worded made it sound like u were saying OB held up thier release cause of this thread,or at least that is how i read it.


Nailed it!!

What a nightmare this has been for me.

Thank you for reading the thread and it's intent!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Mr.On said:


> I hear that.
> 
> Obsession is a small company with HUGE demand in the market! They have neither the personnel nor resources to deliver the way the big companies do.
> 
> ...


This is a very accurate post. A lot of things go on behind the scenes that the dealers and public don't ever know about. What Obsession does and what Obsession would like to do are sometimes different things. There are multiple reasons for the delayed release. Some are very good, some are not. What the Obsession supporters should know is that Dennis has a plan to grow the company and is implementing that plan. Doubling production in one year will cause issues with most companies. Obsession quadrupled their orders, staff, and in-house machining capabilities. The reason for such increased growth is because Obsession has delivered such a good product the last couple of years. 2015 will be no different. Shoot them and see if you like them. Some will, some will not. As long as there are multiple archery companies making such great products, all of us bow hunters will benefit.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> This is a very accurate post. A lot of things go on behind the scenes that the dealers and public don't ever know about. What Obsession does and what Obsession would like to do are sometimes different things. There are multiple reasons for the delayed release. Some are very good, some are not. What the Obsession supporters should know is that Dennis has a plan to grow the company and is implementing that plan. Doubling production in one year will cause issues with most companies. Obsession quadrupled their orders, staff, and in-house machining capabilities. The reason for such increased growth is because Obsession has delivered such a good product the last couple of years. 2015 will be no different. Shoot them and see if you like them. Some will, some will not. As long as there are multiple archery companies making such great products, all of us bow hunters will benefit.


What's the reasons for the delay. I feel a consumer should be shared that info, even if it is very good or not so much. Nothing should be able to delay a spec release. What could change the specs???


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

This thread just makes me laugh......Ive seen some real dandy threads in my time.
But man this one takes the cake, its so out of hand I just have to laugh!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

slb said:


> What's the reasons for the delay. I feel a consumer should be shared that info, even if it is very good or not so much. Nothing should be able to delay a spec release. What could change the specs???


As a consumer they owe us nothing. Would an explanation satisfy some? Maybe. Even if they did, most would still find reason to complain. Outside the people following this thread most have no idea 2015 bows are being released. I would rather they spend their time and resources working on their infrastructure than posting here.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

dhom said:


> As a consumer they owe us nothing. Would an explanation satisfy some? Maybe. Even if they did, most would still find reason to complain. Outside the people following this thread most have no idea 2015 bows are being released. I would rather they spend their time and resources working on their infrastructure than posting here.


You know that just your opinion right? As a consumer you are owed everything [emoji111]


----------



## finandfur (Feb 4, 2013)

what a waste of time reading this


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bloodtrail1 said:


> This thread just makes me laugh......Ive seen some real dandy threads in my time.
> But man this one takes the cake, its so out of hand I just have to laugh!


Me too....


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

slb said:


> You know that just your opinion right? As a consumer you are owed everything [emoji111]


lol, ok


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

As a guy who has owned a few businesses...anyone who thinks a business doesn't owe their consumers is smoking crack. Without those consumers, you won't be in business. That said, you can't please all of the people all of the time, but you certainly CAN piss them all off at once for sure.

I agree that either they know the final specs, or they don't. If they can take the time to type out 'Please be patient, we're having issues with yada yada, and we'll be posting specs once yada yada is taken care of'...they could just as easily have copied down the ATA, IBO, weight, brace height, and any other information they felt was pertinent and typed that instead. The only real answers that makes sense is that they are withholding it for a specific reason we're not aware of, or they plain don't know them yet, and don't want to put out misinformation.

All that said, it doesn't really have an effect on me anymore. I'm sure they'll be out by the time I shoot my last bow in line to shoot before buying, but I know I won't be able to get ahold of the models I might be interested in any reasonable time after that...so I'm no longer worried about it. I am still curious though, and have been wondering myself what the hold up is on typing out some numbers. I don't need pictures, or options...just some basic information on the planned specifications of the bows.


----------



## Poprockz (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel like the specs being held back is kind of common sense to me, but i may be wrong...

If they were working on getting a CNC machine set up, then they are still working on the bows...

If they are still working on the bows they may still be working on getting an accurate IBO reading on the bows they are still working on...

Lets be honest, if they are 1fps off ibo on any one of their bows...all hell surely will break loose with some of you guys.

(P.S. I COULD BE WRONG)


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Poprockz said:


> I feel like the specs being held back is kind of common sense to me, but i may be wrong...
> 
> If they were working on getting a CNC machine set up, then they are still working on the bows...
> 
> ...


This is what I'm thinking...other than the 'common sense' part. Easier to just be honest about it, although that honesty isn't going to instill any more faith in their setup after what I've read regarding last year.

Unfortunately keeping it hidden doesn't seem to be helping either.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

"December 1 Obsession bows releasing Specs for complete 2015 lineup"

This was released on 11/28.

They typed a lengthy post about the CNC machine.

They released partial specs for 3 bows.

It would of took a lot less time to just write up the rest of the specs and post them.

Obviously something is going on stopping them from releasing the specs...or they don't want people canceling 2014 orders for the updated 2015 model...


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

In a month no one will remember any of this 'specs not released on time' drama, and we will all be ok.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

enkriss said:


> "December 1 Obsession bows releasing Specs for complete 2015 lineup"
> 
> This was released on 11/28.
> 
> ...


Specs are out on mod bows


----------



## Poprockz (Sep 30, 2012)

2015 Reaper Shoot Through Riser
36” ata
7 ¾” Brace Height
320-330 IBO
4.3# mass weight
27”-30.5” Draw lengths

2015 Evolution with Fusion Perfx Modular Cam
32 ¼” ata
6” Brace height
350 IBO
4.1# mass weight
23.5” – 30” Draw lengths

2015 Phoenix with Fusion Perfx Modular Cam
32 ¼” ata
7” Brace height
340 IBO
4.1# mass weight
24.5” – 31” Draw lengths

2015 Knightmare GT with Fusion Perfx Modular Cam
28 13/16” ata
6” Brace height
334 IBO at 29”&70#
4.1# mass weight
25.5-29” Draw lengths

All Brace Height and Axle to Axle measurements are approximate.


----------



## Poprockz (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey look, they even dropped off the 3 fps that most ppl were crying about on the evo and the pheonix!
(well, the people that didnt know how to tune, since the good tuners here all reported they hit ibo!)


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Poprockz said:


> Hey look, they even dropped off the 3 fps that most ppl were crying about on the evo and the pheonix!
> (well, the people that didnt know how to tune, since the good tuners here all reported they hit ibo!)


Lol...so ontarget7 doesn't know how to tune???

Your kidding me right????

These are different cams on the 2015s Fusion modded cams


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Poprockz said:


> Hey look, they even dropped off the 3 fps that most ppl were crying about on the evo and the pheonix!
> (well, the people that didnt know how to tune, since the good tuners here all reported they hit ibo!)


As enkriss said, different cams. Was wondering how long it would take for the ibo speeds to get bashed. They are supposed to be even smoother which sounds good to me. A deer won't know the difference anyway. All I used to care about was how much speed I could get but after years of working construction, I will gladly give up a few fps for a smoother draw.


----------



## Poprockz (Sep 30, 2012)

If you think i was bashing the ibo speeds, you are very sorely mistaken...more so mocking the bashers.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Arlodog said:


> As enkriss said, different cams. Was wondering how long it would take for the ibo speeds to get bashed. They are supposed to be even smoother which sounds good to me. A deer won't know the difference anyway. All I used to care about was how much speed I could get but after years of working construction, I will gladly give up a few fps for a smoother draw.


Smoother and beefed up in areas affected by dry fires.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Smoother and beefed up in areas affected by dry fires.


How many bows where dry fired last year?


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

For the nice member who posted about tuners not knowing how to tune... I'd like to say this:
BRAVO!
At least I know I'm not the ONLY one who thinks some of these "tuners" are blowing smoke up your *****es.
I have a tuner I trust IMPLICITLY, and know for a FACT that he has had bows come to him for work, supposedly "tuned" by other tuners... and, they were ALL jacked up.
Some of you are being taken for a ride... milked for your hard-earned money... and bamboozled by slick talking "tuners" whose primary concern is how much money they can gouge you for... not how well your bow should be shooting.
I'm more than willing to bet that over 90% of the OB's this year will shoot their IBO rated speeds. And, for those that don't... I want that owner to post up in here how that 3FPS difference their setup gets below an IBO speed makes the bow any less of a performer. Please?


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Poprockz said:


> If you think i was bashing the ibo speeds, you are very sorely mistaken...more so mocking the bashers.


Sorry bro, mis interpretation on my part


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

CarbonWarrior said:


> For the nice member who posted about tuners not knowing how to tune... I'd like to say this:
> BRAVO!
> At least I know I'm not the ONLY one who thinks some of these "tuners" are blowing smoke up your *****es.
> I have a tuner I trust IMPLICITLY, and know for a FACT that he has had bows come to him for work, supposedly "tuned" by other tuners... and, they were ALL jacked up.
> ...



You my friend, have no clue what you are talking about. The tuners, not all, on this site are the best on the business. Tony219, brethren, ontarget, nuts and bolts, wolverine, to just name a few. They built their business on reputation alone. A single bad tuning job on one of these bows could destroy their business, with web reviews alone. Don't think I have ever seen one bad review on any mentioned. All the bows tony has done stacked fletched, bare, and fixed blades. Bash yourself bc I'm going to bet you have never shot any of their "tuned" bows.!!!!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

slb said:


> What's the reasons for the delay. I feel a consumer should be shared that info, even if it is very good or not so much. Nothing should be able to delay a spec release. What could change the specs???


Dennis would like to personally explain it to you. Just give him a ring. 478-997-0380


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Pasinthrough said:


> Dennis would like to personally explain it to you. Just give him a ring. 478-997-0380


Pretty dang nice of him to answer to customers!

You don't see that everyday.


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Smoother and beefed up in areas affected by dry fires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. Does a designer even care about this? If a bow was dryfired the cams are going to be toast. They'll either completely taco, bend or end up with a flat spot in the string track. Besides, beefier cam means more weight. Counter productive for someone trying to squeak out every fps he can.

I think KS just needed more room to put a "_witty_" saying on the cams. lol


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dennis told me to post this for members to see. The biggest delay from releasing the bows has been waiting on lawyers to tell them the patent on the perfex/perfex ds cams were in place before they were released. 

He said the draw stop will only be able to move a small amount so we will not have issues with the stops coming loose and chewing up the cam track. 

The arm that attaches to the cam with the draw stop is also unique being on the cable track side of the cam. This should reduce cam lean. 

All in all he wants everyone to see the bows but getting the patents in place has taken longer than they expected.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Pasinthrough said:


> Dennis would like to personally explain it to you. Just give him a ring. 478-997-0380


Noway. Not telling me then I get asked why and the drama mill starts. I love ob bows but call it like I see it, unless they are already behind the production 8 ball nothing should change Nov 28 to Dec1. I am sure spec were ready previous to that couple day span.


Would make sense to just tell everyone don't ya think...


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

slb said:


> Noway. Not telling me then I get asked why and the drama mill starts. I love ob bows but call it like I see it, unless they are already behind the production 8 ball nothing should change Nov 28 to Dec1. I am sure spec were ready previous to that couple day span.


You would be wrong then. Call and talk to the man. What ya got to loose?


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Pasinthrough said:


> You would be wrong then. Call and talk to the man. What ya got to loose?


Then they are indeed behind the production 8 ball and should have never said line up release in 4 days even though it's not even built yet.

What could I possibly gain. You answered all the questions..there is no release bc there is no bow. 

All posted in another thread it was a patent issue...but you say there were no specs.. [emoji117] [emoji118]


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Some of you are absolutely ridiculous with the hating, whining, and demanding attitudes. Put your big boy pants on and give it a rest.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Some of you are absolutely ridiculous with the hating, whining, and demanding attitudes. Put your big boy pants on and give it a rest.


Amen!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

SlinginZ7 said:


> Amen!


Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am trying to find the weight specs for the fusion 6 and they are not to be found. I found the weight breakdowns of all the other bows except the fusion . Does anyone know the answer


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Some of you are absolutely ridiculous with the hating, whining, and demanding attitudes. Put your big boy pants on and give it a rest.


Yes


13bonatter69 said:


> Hallelujah!!!!


And yes!!


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr.On said:


> It's bitter sweet for me starting this thread. I really wish I never had to be honest.
> 
> I found out quick who my real friends were


That's better than not knowing they were fake ***** bishes.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

bhunter23 said:


> I am trying to find the weight specs for the fusion 6 and they are not to be found. I found the weight breakdowns of all the other bows except the fusion . Does anyone know the answer


Mass weight will be right around 4-4.1 pounds


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

This is exhausting.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

lsu hunter said:


> That's better than not knowing they were fake ***** bishes.


Yes Sir


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Closing here down. Time to end the nonsense


----------

